# RIFT hat es nicht geschafft.....leider



## Gohaar (31. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe damals nach einem Monate RIFT bereits eine Zwischebilanz gezogen und möchte Heute meine Abschließende hier abgeben. Den damaligen Thread findet Ihr hier: KLICK

Ich habe mich damals unheimlich auf RIFT gefreut und habe mir auch direkt das Game bestellt, als es zu ordern war. In den ersten Tagen war natürlich vieles neu und aufregend, es gab viel zu entdecken und vor allem viel zu lernen. Ich war hoch Motiviert aber damals schon skeptisch. Diese Skepzis wurde von Woche zu Woche größer und störende Eindrücke verschlimmert sich. Zu guter letzt habe ich nun mit RIFT aufgehört. Warum es so weit gekommen ist, möchte ich nun schildern. Ich bitte aber die Leser darum, zu bedenken, das es sich hierbei ausschließlich um meine Meinung handelt.

Von Anfang an, fielen mir ein paar Dinge im Spiel auf, die mich von anfang an störten, diese "Stören" verschlimmert sich aber von Woche zu Woche, so das es zum Ende hin ein "Ärgern" wurde. Ich meine bestimmte Teile der Grafik, mit denen die Entwickler einfach ein Eigentor geschossen haben. Machts das Spiel viel Werbung mit der Tollen Grafik, so muss ich sagen, das diese eigentlich nicht so Toll ist. Anfängliche Euphorie, schlägt irgendwann in Ernüchterung um. Das stört mich mitlerweile gewaltig an der Grafik:

1.) die Begleiter im Spiel sind einfach grotten Schlecht animiert und Grafisch erstellt. Wenn ich alleine an das Wildschwein des Hunters denke, kriege ich nach 6 Monaten echt die Kriese wenn ich das Pet rennen sehe. das bezieht sich im übrigen auf alle begleiter im Spiel. Lieblos animiert und sowas begelitet einen dann Tag ein Tag aus durch das Game. Ich hatte gehoft das das irgendwann noch überarbeitet wird, aber RIFT konzentriert sich mehr darauf alle 4 Wochen nen neuen Patch auf den Markt zu schmeisen. Wenn mich etwas Tagtäglich begleitet, erwarte ich auch eine Grafische Umsetzung die zum Rest des Spiels passt.

2.) Mounts......über die Animation der diversen Mounts, muss man glaube ich nicht viel sagen. Hier wurde warscheinlich wegen Termindruck einfach nur die hälfte fertig programiert und dabei blieb es dann. Zwar sind die Modelle recht hübsch, aber die Bewegungen und Animationen vermitteln schon nach kurzer Zeit einen leichten Br...reiz. Es gibt ein Spiel das 6 Jahre älter ist und diese Aufgabe um ein vielfaches besser gemeistert hat.

3.) NPCs...ist Euch schonmal aufgefallen, das die Bewohner von Thelara alle aus 3 oder 4 Personen geklont worden sein müssen? Ich bekahm zum Schluß ne Kriese wenn ich wieder auf den hagreren NPC mit Lederschlaphut getroffen bin. Nach meinem Gefühl besteht das gesamte Spiel aus nur 4 oder 5 NPC Modellen......das tut weh und nervt relativ schnell!

4.) auch finde ich es persönlich dann doch relativ merkwürdig, das die Einwohner von Thelara alle wohl nur unter kleinen Stoffzelten zu leben scheinen. Ich glaube im ganzen Spiel gibt es neben den Gaststätten und Hauptstätten nur 5 oder 6 Gebäude die man tatsächlich betreten kann. Meisten steht man sofern überhaupt Gebäude vorhanden sind, vor verschlossenen Türen. Die Hauptstätte selbst wurden ja schon in vielen Beiträgen kritisiert. Ich finde das diese einfach nur leblos wirken.

5.) Wasser......ja IMBA Grafik sagt man so schön, aber bitte was haben die sich beim Wasser gedacht? Lauf ich mit nem Char durch Wasser, sieht man direkt das die Anmimation des Wassers auf eine ander gelegt wurde. In aktuellen Spielen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr so schlecht programiertes Wasser gesehen.

FAZIT: Wenn man von einer WOW Grafik zu RIFT wechselt, scheint alles im ersten Moment richtig klasse und erfrischend, nach einer Zeit fallen aber die Mängel auf, die dann auch schon sehr bald nerven. Hier hätte ein bisschen mehr Programierarbeit sicherlich sin gemacht.

Der Zweite Punkt der mich schon nach 4 Wochen störte, nach 6 Monaten aber einfach nur noch nervte, sind die Quests. Das klopp 10 hiervon und besorg 20 davon Systhem ist nicht nur altbacken, sondern sorgt für jegliche demotivation womöglich einen weiteren Char auf Level 50 zu spielen.

Was bitte haben die von RIFT sich eigentlich dabei gedacht, als sie die 2 Fraktionen entwarfen? Die sind sowas von gleich, das man sich garnicht darüber wundern muss, wenn es auf vielen Servern ein ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen gibt. Gut auf der einen Seite gibt es Zwerge und auf der anderen Bamischeiben, aber bitte wo ist der Anreitz sich einer bestimmten Fraktion an zu schließen. Ja wir haben die Technikverliebten Skeptiker sagt uns die Geschichte des Spiels, aber wo bitte finde ich das im Spiel bei den Klassen oder Rassen wieder? In der Hauptstatt stehen sinlos ein paar Technische Geräte rum und ich brauch keine Treppen steigen......und dann? NICHTS! Ergo spielen die meisten auf der Seite, wo am meisten los ist. Ob mir ein paar NPCs in Ihren Questtexten ein bisschen was anderes erzählen als wie bei denen auf der anderen Seite, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Hier hätte wie in den meisten anderen MMOS, ein deutlicher Unterschied, sicherlich mehr zum Erfolg des Spiels beigetragen.

Worüber ich mich dann auch täglich mehr aufgeregt habe, war das permanente Weichkochen jeglicher Sachen im Spiel, zugunsten der Fraktion der Leute die nichts können, nichts lernen möchten und auch nicht bereit sind Zeit zu investieren. In den Ersten Wochen sammelte ich dank der Handwerksdailys brav meine Handwerksmarken und nebenbei Farmte ich Relikte um Sammlungen zu verfollständigen oder nebenbei ein bisschen Planarit zu verdienen. Das alles getreu dem Motto, wer Zeit investiert, besitzt was anderes als der der keine Zeit investiert. Dank eines genialen Patches der auf den Markt geworfen wurde, konnten aber auch hier wieder die Faulen einen Gewinn erziehlen. Sammel am Tag 5 Beutel mit Münzen in der Hauptstadt, nur dadurch das Du kurz im Kreis reitest und erhalte dafür Goldene Eierschalen. Diese Tauscht Du dann gegen, Handwerksmarken, Handwerksmaterieal und Seltene Artefakte. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit, besaß jeder noch so faule Spieler ausreichend Rezepte und Samlungen. Danke für diesen Tritt in das Gesicht derer die brav, dailys gemacht haben oder mal auf nen Berg kletterten um ggf ein rares Artefakt zu finden.

Aber nicht nur dort wurde weich gekocht. Auch die am Anfang so erfrischend knackigen Experten Dungeons wurden schneller weich gekocht als mein Herd das mit Kartoffeln hin bekommt. Motivation sinkt natürlich weiter gegen Null. Das selbe Problem findet man natürlich auch im PVP wieder. Die wirklich durchdachten BGs verkahmen reativ schnell zu Orten in denen Spieler aller WOW Manier, keine Lust hatten, den Sin eines BGs zu erfüllen, sondern lieber am Zergen waren. Natürlcih gibt es KILL Listen und diese sind wichtiger als zu gewinnen. Vorallem aber wurden TOP Killer mit mehr Punkten belohnt als Heiler oder Spieler die Ort X gedefft haben. Genau so macht man PVP kaputt. Klasse und gut bei WOW kopiert.

Unterm Strich haben die Macher von RIFT im grunde das in 3 Monaten Geschafft wofür die Macher von WOW 4 Jahre gebraucht haben.

Ist den lieben Machern eigentlich klar warum Spieler von Ihrem heiß geliebten MMO zu einem anderen Wechseln? Die meisten WOW Spieler warne zB von dem permanenten Weich gekoche das Blizzard betrieb, genervt und suchten wieder die Herausforderung. Diese Spieler hält man aber nur wenn man weiter fordert und nicht wieder frustet. Sicherlich haben auch andere Spieler das Game gewechselt, das sind aber dann die Gelegenheitsspieler und ausprobierer die man in keinem Game lange halten kann. Die letzte Gruppe die dann noch kommt, ist die Gruppe, die in anderen Games nichts an laufen bekommt. Die suchen natürlich ein Spiel das Ihnen entlich gerecht wird und probieren dann die selbe Masche aus wie in jedem anderen Game das sie überfluten. Sie Flamen, sie lügen und betrügen und zu guter letzt überschwemmen sie die Foren mit Ihren Weichkochwünschen, was mich zu meiner Abschluß Frage kommen lässt:

Woher bezieht Ihr macher eigentlich permanent Eure Informationen, anhand derer Ihr Veränderungen im Spiel vor nehmt? Sind es die Foren? Umfragen im Spiel gibt es ja keine. Gehen wir also davon aus das ein Forum das entscheidende Medium ist, über das Ihr neben den Ingametickets, Euer Feedback bezieht. Um meine Argumentation anhand von Zahlen zu verdeutlichen, folgendes Beispiel:

RIFT hat angeblich 1 Mio. aktiver Spieler. Nehmen wir an das sich ein Teil der Spieler in Foren und mit hilfe von Tickets permanent über den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Sache beschwert. Zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad der Dungeons, findet man in den deutschen Foren keine 50 Beiträge. Nehmen wir aber an es sind 50 in denen sich wiederum 100 unterschiedliche Spieler pro Beitrag beschweren. So kommen wir auf 5000 Spieler die unzufrieden sind. Nehmen wir diese Zahl zur sicherheit nochmal mit 10x, dann kommen wir auf 50000 Spieler. Das Spiel wird also für 5% der Comunity weich gekocht, obwohl sich die anderen 95% nie beschwert haben. So oder so ähnlich läuft es in jedem MMO ab. Warum? Weil irgendwann, irgendwer die Idee hatte, nicht MMO Spieler in ein MMO zu locken. Diese nicht MMO Spieler, machen die MMO Szene nach und nach kaputt. Ganz nebebei hat dieser Geniestreich von Blizzard auch dazu geführt das die MMO Comunity mitlerweile zu den schlimsten im ganzen Internet gehört. Angefangen von Sinlosem geflame, von Beiträgen einzelner bis hin zu Mangelhafter bereitschaft für Hilfe. Oft werden auch Themen nach nur 4 Beiträgen bereits in einen ganz andere Richtung gebracht wo sich dann 4 oder 5 Mitglieder wegen etwas ganz anderem an die Kehle gehen.

FAZIT: Sollte irgendwann nochmal ein Publisher mit dem Gedanken spielen, ein MMO zu entwickeln das womöglich ein WOW vom Thron stößt, dann sollte er folgendes berücksichtigen:

Der echte MMO Spieler, liebt die Herausforderung und ist auch bereit Zeit zu investieren. Das Spiel selbst sollte schlüssig und Stimmig sein. Der Hintergrund einer Rasse oder Fraktion sollte sich nicht nur anhand von Questtexten im Spiel wieder spielgeln und die Comunity selbst, sollte besser konroliert werden. Ihr fragt Euch ob Ihr was im Spiel änder sollt!? Dann schaut nicht in Eure Foren, sondern Fragt die Spieler wenn sie sich einloggen ins Game, anhand eines kurzen Fragebogens. So bekommt man besseres Feedback.

Na ja der nächste vielversprechende MMO Titel steht vor der Tür. Ob er es dann besser mach und nicht die selben Fehler macht unzählige Vorgänger die ein WOW nur kopiert haben ist fraglich. Solange man versucht einen Markt zu erobern und dabei auf den Erfolg des Klassenprimus schaut, kann man dies nur schaffen wenn man das was den WOW Spieler stört, nicht selbst ins eigene Game einbaut. UND LASST ENTLICH DIE FINGER von den kurzzeit Spielern. Die machen Euch Eure Games kaputt, weil die Langzeit Spieler gefrustet wieder abziehen.

Gruß 

P.S. Ich hoffe das nie wieder ein MMO Entwickler auf die Idee kommt, den Spielern wöchentlich die Möglichkeit zu geben, eine Char KOSTENLOS auf einen anderen Server zu transen!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2011)

Thread wurde wieder geöffnet und wir wollen ihm eine Chance geben.

Sollten sich hier die Flamer und Trolle stark profilieren wollen, gibt es Schellen.

Also diskutiert bitte vernünftig und gesittet. Danke.


----------



## La Saint (31. August 2011)

*@TE*

Ich muß dir in allen Dingen Recht geben. Auch mein Abo ist 6 Monate alt, und ich spiele Rift sogar gelegentlich noch im PvP, aber die Luft ist schon lange raus. Eigentlich wollte ich ja zu Aion zurückkehren. Das hat zwar auch nicht mehr Content, aber es sieht schöner aus. Nur das Massenträgheitsgesetz halt ^^.

Rift war von vornherein eine Mogelpackung. Wenn auch zugegebenermaßen eine hübsche. Die ersten 3 Monate haben wirklich Spaß gemacht als es noch galt eine Welt zu entdecken, einen Char zu entwickeln und den Content zu erspielen. Aber mit Level 50 war dann die Luft raus. Dann kehrte die Langeweile ein. Vor allem, weil es nichts gab, was man in der einen oder anderen Form nicht schon tausend mal gesehen hätte. 

Als Reaktion auf das Contentende wählte Trion dann den einfallslosesten und billigsten alle denkbaren Wege, die Beschäftigungstherapie mittels einer Itemspirale. Sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP. Ein WoW in neuer Graphik ist ja gut und schön. Aber mußte es denn wirklich SOVIEL WoW sein?

Inzwischen glaube ich, dass Rift von vornherein als "Wegwerf-MMORPG" entwickelt und geplant wurde. Dem Hersteller dürfte klar gewesen sein, dass er mit diesem Konzept die Spieler nicht lange halten wird. Also hat er auch nicht mehr Energie hineingesteckt als unbedingt notwendig. Schön zu beobachten zum Beispiel beim Support, bei den Bugs und Exploits und vor allem bei dem nachgepatchten Content. Bis auf die dicken Sachen wie zum Beispiel Hammerfall, die aber vermutlich schon bei Release fertig waren, ist nichts hinzugekommen, was man nicht mit einem Scripteditor hätte erledigen können. Selten wurde in einem Game so brutal recycled.

Die Entwicklungskosten und den geplanten Gewinn dürfte der Hersteller in den ersten 3 Monaten eingefahren haben. Was jetzt noch reinkommt, ist lediglich der Bonus. Und wenn der in Kürze auch noch wegfällt, wen interessierts? Dann wird aus Rift ein F2P-Game mit Item-Shop um die Hardcore-Fans bei Laune zu halten. Und Trion kündigt Rift 2 an.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. August 2011)

Ich kann dem TE gar nicht recht geben.

Die ersten Kritikpunkte beziehen sich nur auf die Grafik / Animationen. Ich finde die Schurken Begleiter schön - es ist halt keine Comicgrafik. Aber dem einen gefällt es dem anderen nicht. 

Die beiden Fraktionen unterscheiden sich sehr wohl (passend zu ihrer Geschichte), die einen haben Robotermounts, die anderen nicht, die einen haben eine Stadt mit mehr Technik die anderen mit mehr Altären und eher auf die Religion bezogen.

Zum rest sage ich nichts, wenn du das so siehst ist das in ordnung. Die einen werden dir recht geben die anderen nicht.

Ich spiele es auch seit 6 Monaten und es macht viel spass 

Rift ist das erste MMO das mir auch das Gefühl im Low Level Bereich gibt ein solches zu spielen - und nicht erst den Endcontent und somit die Raids erreichen zu müssen.


----------



## Lancegrim (31. August 2011)

Also, in meinen Augen is das alles eine Frage was man gewohnt ist.

Ich habe so lange UO, Everquest und DAoC gespielt, das mich es nicht stört wie die Animationen in Rift sind. Klar gewinnen sie damit keinen Oscar, aber deshalb das Spiel als schlecht bezeichnen? Ne um Gottes Willen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe zuviel mitgemacht um mich über so Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen, oder mir davon den Spielspaß verderben zu lassen.


Mal von mir ein neutraler Bericht, obwohl ich das schon in x anderen Threads gepostet habe, nur diesmal in Kurzfassung.


Rift ist in meinen Augen ein gutes Spiel, die Lore ist spaßig, ganz gut gemacht, vor allem dieses Öberflächliche Wächter=Gut, Skeptiker=Böse ist genau umgekehrt wenn man sich da bischen einlesen tut. Ect ect. Es ist jetzt nichts episches, aber es ist gut. 
Die Abwechslung besteht in meinen Augen in der Welt. Ja ok die Risse widerholen sich irgendwann, aber es kommen neue. Ja die werden irgendwann eintönig, aber dennoch: Mir gefällt es das ich aktiv an der "veränderung" der Welt mitwirken kann, sei es nun das ich die Invasionen gekämpfe, oder indem ich nichts mache und die halbe Gebietskarte den Truppen in die Hände fällt. Das erinnert mich einfach zu sehr an die spaßigen Gefechte mit den Aliens in Tabula Rasa, wo ich ebenfalls sehr viel Spaß hatte.

Was die Grafik angeht, die ist prima, kann man nicht mekkern. Animationen sind jetzt nicht 100% top, aber pfff juckt mich nicht sonderlich. Effekte sind prima, Atmosphäre prima. Soundkulisse ist ebenfalls super. Was soll man dazu groß mehr sagen.


Content.... Tja das is so ne Sache. Ja okai die Welt ist eigentlich "liniear" das heißt man hat nicht so die alternativen an Levelgebieten wie in anderen Spielen (WoW), also man levelt eigentlich immer in den gleichen Gebieten und spätestens beim dritten Char hängts einem zum Halse raus. ABER man muss ja nicht alle Quests dort machen, ich hab mit keinem Char ein Gebiet komplett durchgemacht, das was fehlt mach ich halt mit nem anderen Char dann. Die Instanzen sind alle super liebevoll designed und glaubhaft dargestellt. Was mich ein bischen stört ist, das es nahzu keinerlei "Sequenzen" gibt. Kein Boss der irgendwo auftaucht, oder so. Zu 99% stehen die Bosse einfach da und warten auf die Gruppe, selbst in den Raids ist das so. Eigentlich ein bischen Schade, aber auch nicht so das es deshalb in meiner Wertung, sinkt. 
Wer hier über das Endgame von Rift mekkert, ist in meinen Augen bischen blind geworden. Dieses unterscheidet sich nämlich in keiner Weise von dem von WoW. Auch hier farmt man Instanzen für Marken und Gear, man grindet Ruf über Dailyquests bei Fraktionen (ok sind nicht sooo viele, dennoch), man geht Raiden für EQ oder Raidmarken oder man macht PvP in Schlachtfeldern. 1:1 das gleiche wie in WoW.


Die Community ist bisher prima. Es gibr ein bis zwei Server, mit dessen Leuten ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, aber im Großen und Ganzen wird niemand als Noob beschimpft oder bei ner normalen Frage mit der typischen WoW Antwort, "Schau bei buffed" oder "schau bei google" geschlagen.



Mein Fazit zu Rift nach ca 6 Monaten: Es ist abwechslungsreich, alleine durch das Talentsystem. Ich habe meinen Mainchar, den Krieger seid Release und selbst jetzt finde ich neue Kombinationen die ich ausprobieren kann. Gleiches gilt für meine Schurkin. Es ist hübsch, es ist spaßig. Also wieso nicht?

ABER: Für Leute die grade mit MMORPGs, anfangen wollen, würde ich dennoch davon abraten. Da ist WoW deutlich einsteigerfreundlich, vor allem weil es dort Addons gibt die einem fast alles, bis hin zum selber Überlegen welche Skills man nutzt, alles abnehmen.


Achso und @Threadtitel, was genau hat Rift nicht geschafft? Dich zu überzeugen? Ok lasse ich gelten, aber alle anderen Möglichkeiten nicht.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (31. August 2011)

Mir hat es schon gereicht, daß Rift nach 4 Wochen den Stand hatte wie WoW nach 2 Jahren, sprich "farm as farm" can die Hauptbeschäftigung wurde. Da sind 2 Jahre Monatsgebühren, die ich mir gespart hab.  ... der TE eben 4 Jahre Monatsgebühren  ...

Die von TE erhobene Kritik an Grafik und Animation ist mir im wesentlichen egal. Das ist für mich insgesamt rund genug um zu spielen. Eine angenehmere Animation der Begleiter hilft sicher den Spieler länger zu halten als ihm das Dauergegrinde auf den Keks geht. Nunja mit enem Ritt durch den Elfenwald von HDRO über ne Handvoll Dauerquesten kann RIFT in Richtung Entspannung nicht mithalten ...


Auch ich sage: RIFT hat es nicht geschaft


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. August 2011)

Es ist nur schade das der großeteil der leute die das spiel gut finden und spielen hier kaum rein schreiben und somit entsteht der eindruck das spiel wäre schlecht. dies ist aber nicht der fall. also wenn ihr interesse habt probiert es aus!!


----------



## Klos1 (31. August 2011)

Mmh...also, so schlecht finde ich die Animationen in Rift nicht. Was mich in Rift stört, sind zum Beispiel die Skins für Waffen und Rüstungen. Bei vielen frag ich mich, ob da die Designer gerade im Urlaub waren. Im Falle von R8 muss man sich nicht mal das fragen, denn die wurden ja einfach übernommen. Das find ich mal zum kotzen. Des Weiteren stört mich auch, dass die Welt in meinen Augen zu wenig Abwechslung bietet. Von der Stimmung her meine ich. Alle Karten sind komplett düster gehalten.
Irgendwie mal nen dichten Wald oder so, dass sieht man kaum. Genauer gesagt eigentlich nur wirklich auf einer Karte. Der Dämmerwald. Und das ist zugleich auch in meinen Augen die mit Abstand am besten designte Karte. Die anderen liegen da um Welten zurück. Also, generell das Design der Welt finde ich ernüchternd. Aber vom Rest her war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Klar, nen Preis gewinnt man damit nicht, weil vieles einfach nur die gewohnte Standardkost ist. Wie zum Beispiel der PvP-Content.
Dennoch würde ich es als brauchbares Spiel bezeichnen. Nicht überwältigend gut und in meinem Fall jetzt auch nichts, was mich ewig fesseln könnte, genauer gesagt ist bei mir auch schon die Luft raus und ich logge nur noch gelegentlich ein, aber gelohnt hat sich der Kauf für mich dennoch.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (1. September 2011)

Also ich finde Rift ok, aber auch mehr nicht. Ich wollte nun kurz vor SW.To auch dieses Spiel mal etwas gespielt haben. Aion war cool, aber leider doch etwas zu zeitaufwendig für meinen Geschmack. Wäre es einfacher mit dem PvP Gear aufschließen zu können, wäre es für mich das beste Spiel auf dem Markt 
Egal, Rift bietet lustige BGs und die Grafik ist auch super. Nur die Animationen lassen etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber da bin ich von WoW schon abgehärtet und spüre keinen Schmerz. Jeder der Rift noch nicht gespielt hat sollte es sich mal anschauen. Man kann hier viel entdecken und erleben.
Ansonsten sieht man sich ja vielleicht in Star Wars.


----------



## floppydrive (1. September 2011)

Die Begleiter stimmt wohl besonders toll animiert sind sie nicht aber wenn ich beim Krieger die Katze sehen muss ich nun nicht sagen das sie schrecklich ist, es gibt nun keine Preis für Schönheit der Animation aber ich finde es in Ordnung.

Also warum du bei den Mounts nen Brechreiz bekommst verstehe ich nun nicht, die Katzen laufen doch recht geschmeidig und gerade das Nomjak finde ich sehr edel und kommt schön bullig rüber, wenn man es nur auf die Animation reduziert dann vielleicht.

Willst du das alle NPC&#8217;s unterschiedlich sind und dazu noch toll animiert und jeder eine andere Geschichte hat, hier geht es auch um die Ressourcen um sowas zu erstellen bräuchte es massiven Zeitaufwand und dazu noch entsprechend Power des Clients der das Spiel zockt, hier muss einfach ein Kompromiss gefunden werden und bei anderen MMORPG&#8217;s ist das nicht anders. Wichtige Hauptfiguren sind gut gemacht und stechen herraus,  das reicht mir und das ein Windelementar nun mal immer gleich ist tja das liegt so im Wesen der Elementare.

Kein Kommentar zum Wasser 

Ich weiß ja nicht wonach du dich entschieden hast, aber ich wollte einen Zwerg spielen und habe deswegen die Wächter gewählt und ich finde schon das man sich mit seiner Faktion anfreundet, das dir die Art nicht gefällt wie dies rüber gebracht wird ist eine anderen Sache aber wenn man nicht lesen möchte und nur alles in cutszenes sehen will sollte man sich etwas anderes suchen.

Also ich weiß ja nicht wo man große Handwerksmarken hinterhergeworfen bekommt man kriegt seine Weekly und die Handwerksrisse, das man da mal so fix alle Rezepte hat ist ja mal ein guter Scherz, wenn du von den kleinen redest naja ok aber was bringen mit im 50er Bereich die kleinen Marken aus jeder experteninstanz ziehe ich da besser Ausrüstung raus. Deine Erfahrungen ziehst du ja noch aus dem aller aller ersten Event, vielleicht solltest du dir die aktuellen auch mal angucken anstatt hier falsche Tatsachen zu verbreiten.

PvP keine Ahnung interessiert mich nicht, mit den Instanzen tja das stimmt wohl aber bald kommen ja die Hard Modes und die Story Dungeons, gerade das ist ein tolles Feature was vielen gefallen wird.

Du hast keine Ahnung wie auch nur im geringsten ein Spiel entsteht,  du denkst man schüttelt das mal so eben aus den Ärmel, informier dich bitte erstmal, das was TRION aktuell bietet ist der beste Output in Hinsicht auf Content im MMORPG Bereich kein anderes Entwicklerstudio bietet dem Spieler so eine Fülle, TRION ist schon jetzt Blizzard im Bereich Content um Längen vorraus wenn man die Zeitspanne zu betrachtet was WoW Vanilla zu dieser Zeit hatte!

 TRION zieht ihre Meinungen aus Ingame Tickets, Forum, Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, Testserver etc. damit beweisen sie schon eine große Community Nähe und gerade Kahuna ist ein netter Community Manager und hat ein offenes Ohr, was du hier ansprichst ist einfach &#8222;dümmlich&#8220; deine Milchmädchen Rechnung geht nicht auf da es viele Quellen gibt. TRION hat eine starke Verbundenheit mit der Community ob nun Foren Events oder anderes, wenn du dich daran nicht beteiligen willst und keine Rückmeldung an die Entwickler gibt ist das sicher dein Problem aber nicht das von TRION, es sind sicher mehr als nur 5% die am Spiel &#8222;mitwirken&#8220;.

Das sind deine Einstellungen und nicht die von allen, du schließt von dir auf anderen, ich kenne genug Leute die super zufrieden sind mit RIFT, sie mögen es nicht 6 Stunden da rein zu stecken gerade alte Veteranen die nicht mehr die Zeit haben und sich um anderen kümmern müssen werden in RIFT bedient, sie können dailys machen, Risse, Instanzen, crafting und bald noch die Story Dungeons für die &#8222;Längerspieler&#8220; gibt es Raid Content und das in einer Masse die anderen MMORPG in so kurzer Zeit nicht hatten.

Du bist einfach nur am Ragen ganz klar, weil dir RIFT nicht das gibt was du erwartest hast, wenn du Langzeit spielen willst such die Spiele wie Darkfall, Mortal Online, Eve Online da kannst du Jahre drin verbringen. Das TRION den Casual Markt angeht ist eine richtige Entscheidung, ein Spiel lebt von den Casual gerade die machen einen enormen Anteil aus den man im Gewinn berücksichtigen muss.

Dein ganzer Post beleuchtet nur die negativen Seiten aus deiner Sicht und keine positiven Entwicklungen, du betrachtest alles negativ und siehst nichts positive, zieh einfach ab und behalt deine Meinung für dich besonders konstruktiv war das Ganze nicht was du hier abgelassen hast.


----------



## Mayestic (1. September 2011)

Ich bin wie Lancegrim ein Spieler der alten Sorte und lege auf Grafik nicht sonderlich viel wert.
Mir ist das was dem TE aufgefallen ist zwar auch aufgefallen aber im Gegensatz zu ihm wurmte es mich nicht Tag für Tag mehr und mehr sondern es wurde gleichgültig.
Mein Schweinchen, Wolf und Raptor sehn alle iwie gaga aus. Interessierte mich aber sehr schnell schon nicht mehr. Ist halt nicht alles so niedlich wie in WoW.

Das "weichkochen " wie du es nennst ist ganz normal. Mit Casuals verdient man eben mehr als mit 24/7 Spielern. Ist halt einfach so. 
Ein Spieler zahlt ja nicht einfach nur sein 13&#8364; im Monat und das sind dann 100% Gewinn.<br>Nein ein Spieler kostet auch und je länger er spielt desto mehr kostet er. Traffic ist nicht ganz so billig wie manch einer denken mag.
Spieler die nur 2-3 Stunden am Tag einloggen sind jedem Publisher lieber als einer der nur 2-3 Stunden am Tag ausloggt.
Ausserdem ist dieses "weichkochen" doch der Standart. Du siehst es 5 Jahre lang in WoW, warum meinste dann wäre es bei Rift anders ?

Wenn ein neuer Content rauskommt ist er erstmal knackig und nur was für stark organisierte Raidgilden oder schlichtweg Spieler mit "skill" und ein paar Wochen später wird der Content dann zu tode generft damit es jeder spielen kann.
Genau so läufts doch überall. Niemand will sich das bessere Geschäft mit den Casuals versauen.

Zum PvP fällt mir nur ein das ich zumindest mal mit einem Char Rang 6 erreicht habe. Weisste aber was mir am meisten den "Spaß" am PvP verdorben hat ?
Der Umgang miteinander. 
Da dürfen Kleriker nur Heiler spielen weil sie sonst noobs sind und wenn am Ende das Spiel verloren ist ist dann "nur" dieser eine Kleriker schuld der lieber nicht existierenden Schaden machen wollte als das er heilt.
Da ist der Schurke schuld der nicht die ganze Zeit als Barde seine Buffs spamt, weil wenn wir die Buffs gehabt hätten, hätten wir gewonnen. Ganz klar. LOLOLOLOL
Ich darf schlichtweg mit manchen Klassen nicht das spielen was mir Spaß macht und was mir mehr liegt. Ich muss irgendwelchen (sorry) Arschlöchern ihre Wünsche erfüllen weil ich sonst zugeschissen werde mit Spams.
Das führte dazu das ich meinen Kleriker z.B. garnicht mehr gespielt habe auf Level 50, mir einen Magier bastelte nur um dann angeflaumt zu werden warum ich einen scheiss Pyro spiele, der nix anderes kann als mit 100% Damagebuff alles zu onehitten und nicht Chloromant -.-
Also spielte ich iwann einen Schurken und musste mir dann dort anhören das ich gefälligst Barde zu spielen habe.
Das war dann für mich der Grund den Chat komplett zu deaktivieren und schon wars gut. 

Ich spiele das was ich will und wem das nicht passt der soll sich halt ne Gruppe suchen wo er rumkommandieren und anmotzen kann wie er will aber nicht mehr mit mir.
Ausserdem vergisst du das nicht jeder nur scharf auf Leistung und Optimierung ist. Manche daddeln einfach nur so vor sich her. Denen macht eben zergen viel mehr Spaß als gewinnen. Ist ein Fakt.
Nur weil für dich gewinnen den größten Spaßfaktor bedeutet muss das nicht zwingend für alle anderen gelten. 
Viele Spieler schnauzen sich ehh nur gegenseitig an. Ein " wir " - Gefühl kommt da schwer zustande. Eher ein " Arschloch und ich " - Gefühl.

Achja und nocheins ^^ Wenn man dann den Anderen mal den Gefallen tut und Heiler spielt muss man nicht zwingend darauf hoffen das einem geholfen wird wenn man angegriffen oder gefokust wird.
Nein, hauptsache die scheiss DDs die die größte Klappe haben sind immer bei 100% und wenn der Heiler Adds am Arsch hat dann muss er halt selber sehn wie er sie los wird. 
Und da wundert ihr euch das Kleriker iwann nicht mehr heilen und nur noch als Rächer, Druide, Schamane durch die Gegend laufen. Massig Damageabsorb, Selfheals und LMAA-Mode anderen Spielern gegenüber ?

Deine Verbesserungsvorschläge für kommende MMOs in allen Ehren aber scheinbar durchblickst du nicht alles. Du interessierst dich eben nur für dich und nur für das was du willst. Deine Ansicht ist das Optimum alle anderen scheinen Failbobs zu sein.
Du sagst also das es in den offiziellen Foren keine 50 Beiträge gibt zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad. Naja sagen wir mal so. Viele davon wurde auf Grund der Art und Weise wie sich dort ausgedrückt wurde kommentarlos gelöscht.
Das nennen dann andere " Zensur und Angriff auf die Meinungsfreiheit " und drohen dann mit LOLOLOLOL rechtlichen Schritten.

Ich z.B. habe kaum Forenbeiträge eröffnet zu dem Thema aber manchmal meinen Senf dazu gegeben.
Wenn du in Rift aber fleißig die GMs nerfst kommt ganz schnell die Standartantwort das mein Beitrag besser aufgenommen würde wenn ich einen Feedback-Bericht schreibe.
Ich glaube ich habe in 4 Monaten knapp 200 davon verfasst und ich war da wohl nicht alleine. 
Es gibt keinen Grund sich in den Foren den Trollen zum Fraß vorzuwerfen wenn ich relativ anonym im Spiel selbst einen Feedbackbericht verfassen kann und dieser dann die Spieleentwickler bzw ein paar Sammelstellen erreicht die das ganze auswerten. Da deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache zu sein scheint nehme ich an du hast alle Foren aller Nationalitäten abgeklappert inklusive deiner eigenen Nation. 

Ausserdem haben die Entwickler ganz klar auch mehr Einsicht in ihr Spiel als dir bewusst zu sein scheint.
Die können ganz genau sehen wieso und weshalb ein z.B. Raid an einer bestimmten Attacke eines Bosses ewig oft ins Gras beisst oder an welcher Stelle einer Instanz eine 5er Gruppe hauptsächlich die meistens Probleme hat.
Wenn sie dann sehen das vielleicht nichtmals die Hälfte der Instanzengruppen einen bestimmten Boss schafft wenn dieser eine bestmmte Fähigkeit einsetzt dann wird diese Fähigkeit iwann generft oder aber sogar wenn sie zu leicht war gebufft.
Also, jede Gruppe die sich in ne Instanz wagt und diese nicht beenden kann trägt automatisch dazu bei das analysiert wird warum es nicht geklappt hat und das dann nachgebessert wird. Evtl mit dem buffen einer Klassenfähigkeit oder dem nerfen einer Gegnerfähigkeit.

Es gan hier mal vor einiger Zeit eine Statistik der man glauben könnte oder es lassen sollte. Hier auf Buffed gabs dazu einen kleinen Bericht.
Demzufolge verursachten 11% der aufgezeichneten Spieler 50% Spielzeit pro Woche. Ob das nun als Referenzmodell überhaupt nutzbar ist ist fragwürdig aber sollte diese Statistik annähernd stimmen dann würden

11% der WoW-Spieler genausoviel Zeit im Spiel verbringen wie die restlichen 89%. Dann gäbe es also theoretisch 11% Hardcorespieler und 89% Casualspieler.
Also 11% der Spieler verursachen im Traffic so hohe Kosten wie die restlichen 89% der Spieler und genau diese 89% der Kurzzeitspieler soll ein Publisher also fallen lassen weil sie das Spiel kaputt machen ?
Sollten diese Zahlen dort annähernd stimmen dann würde ich als Spielebetreiber auf die 11% salopp gesagt scheissen und mein Spiel ganz klar für die Spieler interessanter machen die nur gelegentlich einloggen, somit weniger Kosten verursachen weil sie nicht nur weniger Traffic verursachen sondern auch weniger Support benötigen und ich somit Personal einsparen kann. Wirtschaftlich gesehn ist das der richtigere Weg und deine Aktionäre grinsen dich dann auch an der Vollversammlung jedes Jahr an.

Was zukünftige MMOs angeht würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen vielleicht besser mit den MMOs aufzuhören. Man soll ja aufhören wenns am schönsten ist.
Auch SW:TOR und GW2 werden versuchen soviel Wirtschaftlichkeit rauszuquetschen wie es nur geht. Erstmal Kunden locken, Kunden festigen und dann abkassieren. Ein Spiel kann mit wenigen Spielern absolut überleben.
Das einzige was langfristig von Interesse ist ist die Wirtschaftlichkeit, egal ob man GenrePrimus wird oder nicht. Ein Spiel das erscheinen würde und WoW vom Thron wirft aber nicht wirtschaftlich ist ist absolut uninteressant. 
Sowas wirds nicht geben.

Ausserdem, deine geliebten Quests ala "töte 10, sammle 20, laufe zu X und bring ihm dies " wirds überall geben. Solange am derzeitigen Spielsystem festgehalten wird bleibt das so.
Aber die Vergangenheit hat auch gezeigt das man keine Level oder Quests braucht um ein vernünftiges Spiel zu basteln.
Ausserdem ist das Zeitalter der Hardcorespieler aus meiner Sicht vorbei. Zu PR-Zwecken ganz nützlich und sicher wird es noch lange Zeit so Raidgilden wie z.B. Paragon geben. Notfalls stellt Blizzard sein eigenes Team ^^.

Wenn ich lese das in SWTOR die Raids kleiner werden. Also nur noch 8 oder 16 Mann und es in Guildwars 2 garkeine Raids mehr geben wird bzw die Raidgröße bei 5 Spielern liegen soll so sehe ich das die Entwickler diesen Trend schon länger erkannt haben.
Es gibt immer weniger Hardcorespieler, Hardcoregilden suchen teilweise recht verzweifelt nach neuen Mitgliedern und fusionieren mit anderen Gilden. Alles wird casual.
Wer sagt denn das ein 5er Raid keine Herrausforderungen darstellt ? Wir werdens sehn. Ausserdem geht es doch auch in MMOs schon lange nicht mehr um die Herrausforderung. Es geht nur noch um Status und Items.
Wieviele 25er Raids sind geplatzt als es hieß das im 10er der gleiche Loot droppt wie im 25er ?
Da sieht man es, die meisten Spieler wollen nicht den Aufwand der 25er betreiben nur weil es evtl herrausfordernder ist. Sie würden weiterhin 25er gehn wenn es dort besseren Loot geben würde. 
Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist spielt man lieber die leichtere 10er Version. Vielleicht nicht einfacherer in der Bosstaktik aber einfacher 10 Leute zu organisieren als 25 

Mein Fazit auf deinen Bericht ist: Unsere beider Rechtschreibung lässt zu wünschen übrig. Rift ist wie unsere Rechtschreibung ^^ solide und man kann uns verstehn aber dennoch stark verbesserungswürdig.
(soviel zum Trollversuch ^^ )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (1. September 2011)

Zum rumtrollen:

bei mir hat das Spiel netmal die beta überlebt, (lvl 16 und ich habs weggeschmissn)

Wollt nur mal schauen wie weit es rift geschafft hat, wie Aion ein spiel was ok ist, aber noch lange nicht gut, kleine sachen woraufs ankommt...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (1. September 2011)

@Mayestic innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre war es trotz des höheren Schwierigkeitsgrades sowohl in DAoC als auch in WoW überall eine sogenannte Casual-Gruppe aufzumachen und zu finden. Vor allem aber hat da keiner nach dem ersten Wipe die Gruppe verlassen, wie es Heute allgmein in MMO üblich ist, sondern man hat etwas diskutiert und abgecheckt ob man das schaffen kann. Vor allem aber war ein Neuling nicht gleich draussen, sondern man brachte ihm bei, was im zum Gelingen fehlte. Das kam erst nachdem die ersten "Progressgilden" sich ausdünnten und immer mehr Möchtegernsuperduperoberpowergamer in Casualgruppen reinkamen und dort spielerisch meist versagten, weil sie es nur mit Brute Force kannten und Lernresistenz waren. Deshalb sage ich: die vielen hundtert schönen Spielerlebnisse in der Zeit wurde in RIFT auf ca. 4 Wochen und kaum 10 solcher Spielerlebnisse abgekürzt. Und da es keine Aussicht gibt aus dem Dauergrinden heraus zu kommen ist das Spiel eben für mich fertig gespielt.So gut es auch sonst sein mag...


----------



## Anvy (1. September 2011)

Eine Frage mal, warum vergleicht ihr alles immer mit WoW? Nur weil es das Beliebteste ist? Das ist kein Grund. Ich verurteile auch keine Menschen, nur weil ich wen anderes lieber mag.

Es scheint so, dass immer WoWler andere MMORPGs runter machen und WoW anpreisen! Ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt. In dieser Zeit hatte sich einiges verändert. Es wurde immer einfacher, keine Herrausforderungen mehr, keine netten Leute, bis max. Level sieht man gar nichts vom Spiel (nur Quests und den Blabla), schlechter Support... es gibt genug Gründe die meiner Meinung nach gegen WoW sprechen. So wie es die bei jedem Spiel gibt.

Immer dieses Mimimi über andere MMORPGS, nur weil diese noch nicht von der Bildfläche verschwunden sind und ggf. noch etliche WoWler weglocken. Wie groß wird dann das Geheule, wenn z.B. GW2 rauskommt?... 

Für mich jedenfalls macht TRION einiges besser als Blizz. Ich habe nicht die großen Ansprüche, wie die meisten hier. Die Kleinigkeiten machen den Unterschied. Ein wichtiger Grund war bei mir, dass mein Spielspaß durch Fehler und keinerlei Hilfestellung der GMs beeinträchtigt wurde. Seit 4.2 ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass man auf bearbeitete Tickets keine Nachricht mehr erhält. Dachte liegt vllt. an AddOns, aber andere Kollegen hatten dieses auch.

RIFT bietet für mich mehr als WoW und TRION scheint wirklich gute Ideen zu haben. Ich jedenfalls hoffe, dass RIFT von den Spielern her so bleibt, denn mal ein BG verlieren ohne gleich als "noob" oder sonstiges bezeichnet zu werden ist wirklich ganz nett. ;D


----------



## PureLoci (1. September 2011)

RIFT ist so eine Sache. Ansich kein schlechtes MMO und wenn man von WoW genug hat sicher eine gute Alternative.

Ich kann hier dem TE in Teilen Recht geben was die Grafik angeht, hat diese sicher Ihre Fehler. Dies war für mich aber nicht der Grund mit dem Spiel aufzuhören.

Es ist mehr die Spielwelt ansich (nicht Grafik), die für mich wie aufgesetzt wirkt. Die Hintergrund-Story ist ziemlich dünn, man hat keine richtigen Bezugspunkte und es gibt einfach nicht ausreichend "echte" Lore. Irgendwie fühlt man sich bei RIFT nicht wirklich zu Hause, sondern hat eher den Eindruck fremd zu gehen und nicht wirklich zu verstehen, was hier abgeht.

Die RIFT-Idee ist nicht schlecht, allerdings kommt diese zu oft vor und wirkt eher nach Farmerei. Zudem hat man das Problem, dass wenn die meisten Leute am Anfang den 1. Charakter hochspielten später nichts mehr nachkahm und viele RIFTs ohne Gegner dastanden. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Warhammer online...

Schwierigkeit: da ich nur einen Monat gespielt habe schlecht zu beurteilen. Damals empfand ich diesen als in Ordnung. Aber eins sollte klar sein: wenn älterer Content vereinfacht wird ist das nichts schlechtes. Casual Gamer machen nunmal den Großteil der Spielerschaft aus und bringen somit den größten Umsatz und Gewinn. Das hat Blizzard nach WoW-Classic und TBC auch einsehen müssen. Die meisten Leute haben einfach RL bedingt nicht die Zeit. Ich denke das sollte jedem normal denkenden Menschen verständlich sein. Gibt nunmal wichtigere Dinge im Leben....Arbeit und Familie z.B...ohne Moos nix los 

Abschließend bleibt zu sagen: wer an RIFT noch seine Freude hat sollen Ihren Spass weiterhin haben. Es ist trotzdem ansich ein gutes MMO, wenn auch ein wenig zuviel von WoW übernommen und eine noch dünnere Story.


----------



## Locopoco (1. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Es ist nur schade das der großeteil der leute die das spiel gut finden und spielen hier kaum rein schreiben und somit entsteht der eindruck das spiel wäre schlecht. dies ist aber nicht der fall. also wenn ihr interesse habt probiert es aus!!


Ja, ich bin so einer. Spiele es seit der Beta und habe noch immer sehr viel Spass.
Ich kann diesen Darstellungsdrang viele Forenteilnehmer auch nicht nachvollziehen, weder der "Ich höre auf Fraktion" noch der ewigen Unentschlossenen "Warum sollte ich Rift Spielen?". Hört einfach auf oder probiert es aus. Beides kostet euch im Idealfall keinen Cent.


----------



## SireS (1. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Thread wurde wieder geöffnet und wir wollen ihm eine Chance geben.
> 
> Sollten sich hier die Flamer und Trolle stark profilieren wollen, gibt es Schellen.
> 
> Also diskutiert bitte vernünftig und gesittet. Danke.


Für mich war Rift zu Ende als mein Schurke RR6 war und die Heiler immer noch nicht down zu kriegen waren. Teils musste man mit 4-5 DDs auf einem Healer rumhacken um ihn so langsam mal down zu kriegen. Bei durchschnittlich 4-5 Healern pro Fraktion kann man sich vorstellen, was das ein Spass war...

LG
SireS


----------



## Telkir (1. September 2011)

Bei all der Kritik an "Casualisierung" von MMORPGs darf man nicht vergessen, dass MMORPGs unter anderem erst durch die verbesserte Zugänglichkeit und Vereinfachung den Zuspruch in der Spielergemeinde bekommen haben, den sie heute haben. Rift würde als ein "WoW wie vor 7 Jahren" wohl sang und klanglos untergehen. Dementsprechend passen sich die Entwickler dem Markt an - sie wollen schließlich dick Butter auf dem Morgenbrötchen.

Und sollte man tatsächlich Interesse an "den alten Idealen der MMORPGs" a.k.a. dem Spiel für "wahre" MMORPGler haben, dann gibt es genug Alternativen in den Weiten des Internets. Aber wer hätte das gedacht, diese können nicht mit Abonnentenzahlen im Millionenbereich auftrumpfen. Die großen "Hoffnungen" für das MMORPG-Genre, die am Horizont zu sehen sind und von der großen Masse erwartet werden, werden es nicht großartig anders als der Genre-Primus machen.


----------



## Mayestic (1. September 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> @Mayestic innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre war es trotz des höheren Schwierigkeitsgrades sowohl in DAoC als auch in WoW überall eine sogenannte Casual-Gruppe aufzumachen und zu finden. Vor allem aber hat da keiner nach dem ersten Wipe die Gruppe verlassen, wie es Heute allgmein in MMO üblich ist, sondern man hat etwas diskutiert und abgecheckt ob man das schaffen kann. Vor allem aber war ein Neuling nicht gleich draussen, sondern man brachte ihm bei, was im zum Gelingen fehlte. Das kam erst nachdem die ersten "Progressgilden" sich ausdünnten und immer mehr Möchtegernsuperduperoberpowergamer in Casualgruppen reinkamen und dort spielerisch meist versagten, weil sie es nur mit Brute Force kannten und Lernresistenz waren. Deshalb sage ich: die vielen hundtert schönen Spielerlebnisse in der Zeit wurde in RIFT auf ca. 4 Wochen und kaum 10 solcher Spielerlebnisse abgekürzt. Und da es keine Aussicht gibt aus dem Dauergrinden heraus zu kommen ist das Spiel eben für mich fertig gespielt.So gut es auch sonst sein mag...




Also ich muss zugeben ich habe DAoC nur bis kurz nach dem erscheinen von Trials of Atlantis gezockt aber ansonsten von Anfang an. Lyonesse / Hibernia. Wir sind als Gilde quasi komplett von Ultima Online nach DAoC gewechselt. 
An einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht erinnern. Als WoW rauskam sind dann die meisten von uns zu WoW gewechselt. Okay hier war es schwieriger und ja der Gruppenzusammenhalt war stärker.
Aber das sind Geschichten aus Tagen die mehrere Jahre her sind. Seitdem haben sich die Spieler verändert. Heute flitzen sie nach dem 2. wipe eben oder lachen sich kaputt und wählen einen " Tank " raus der nicht irgendeine Mindestanzahl an Lebenspunkten hat. 
Total bekloppt sowas weil Leben ist eben nicht alles. Aber so ist das eben heute. 

Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer mit eurem grinden habt. Wenn du DAoC gespielt hast hast du doch auch nix andere gemacht. Zu meiner Zeit gabs in DAoC noch keine Instanzen. Da standen wir stundenlang in einem Dungeon an exakt der gleichen Stelle und grindeten uns die Finger wund. 
Es gab beliebte Stellen in Dungeons die waren nahezu 24/7 belegt mit Gruppen. Da ging aber noch alles gesittet ab. Kein Mobklau oder ähnliches. Jeder kannte die Grenzen seines Spots und gut wars. 
DAoC war zumindest bis kurz nach Erscheinen von ToA ein reiner grinder. Klar konnte man questen aber mit grinden war ich immer schneller 50 als mit questen.
Knallhart wurde es natürlich als der Animist rauskam, das absolute Grindermonster. Niedrigstüfige Pilze setzen im Accord. Eine Münze in die Tastatur klemmen, schlafen gehn und am nächsten Tag hat der Kumpel den man levelte 30-40 Level mehr. Ja, in einer Nacht. 

Ich selber mag grinden heute aber auch nicht mehr. Daher ist z.B. Diablo3 ein absolutes NoGo für mich. Ich kann nichtmals mehr D2 spielen ohne gleich das kotzen zu bekommen und das konnte ich vor ca 10 Jahren noch 24/7 spielen. So verändert man sich eben. 

Ausserdem, ich spiele auch schon kein Rift mehr. Aber es deswegen gleich tot zu reden oder schlecht zu machen bringt nichts. Es ist ein grundsolides Spiel und nicht schlecht nur nicht mein Spiel. Mir gefällt das was da abgeht überhaupt nicht. 
Aber ich werde es mir anschaun wenn ein neues Addon rauskommt. Hoffentlich haben sie bis dahin alle 6 Rissarten, mit Rissevents und Raidinstanzen durchgekaut und es kommt endlich mal wieder was " neues " aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Orgoron (1. September 2011)

Bin erst kurz bei RIFT möchte aber doch mal ein paar Sätze sagen.

- verabschiedet euch ein für alle mal von dem Gedanken an son Grinder MMORPG mit ner Elitekaste die 24/7 vor der Kiste sitzt solche Spieler sind alle finanziell gescheitert und werden alle finanziell scheitern ausserdem gibts im Netz bestimmt ein paar solche Masochistengames allerdings werden da kaum Leute mitspielen

- Grafik könnte immer besser sein, seh ich noch nicht so als das Problem Trion hat sicher genug andere Baustellen, ausserdem sehn die meisten Bodenmounts in dem grossen MMO noch grottiger aus es tut ihnen auch sicher weh wenn denen ein 2 H schwert nen halben Meter im Rücken steckt Trion macht das besser sollte aber noch die Waffen an den Reittieren sichtbar anbringen, in dem anderen grossen MMO gibts seit Jahren praktisch nix neues

- Quests ala töte dies sammle jenes , Escort usw. werden immer die Masse jedes MMO ausmachen es sei denn es findet mal wer den Stein Weisen

- ich kann noch nix wirkliches zu RIFT sagen aber ich sehe das Trion das Genre wirklich mal wieder etwas vorranbringen will, es gibt sogar ein Ingamefeedback, es gibt ne menge frische Ideen man will die Aussenwelt beleben die in dem anderen grossen MMO 3 Monate nach jedem Addon praktisch tot ist.

Sicher kann man viel kitisieren aber man muss mal bedenken wo heutzutage die Messlatte für ein neues MMO liegt. Wenn ein WoW Classic so wie es damals war heute auf dem Markt käme wärs nach nem halben Jahr tot damals war man doch einfach froh das es ein halbwegs zugängliches MMO gab was auch noch einigermassen auf den Rechner gelaufen ist.


----------



## mvposse (1. September 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Eine Frage mal, warum vergleicht ihr alles immer mit WoW? Nur weil es das Beliebteste ist? Das ist kein Grund. Ich verurteile auch keine Menschen, nur weil ich wen anderes lieber mag.
> 
> Es scheint so, dass immer WoWler andere MMORPGs runter machen und WoW anpreisen! Ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt. In dieser Zeit hatte sich einiges verändert. Es wurde immer einfacher, keine Herrausforderungen mehr, keine netten Leute, bis max. Level sieht man gar nichts vom Spiel (nur Quests und den Blabla), schlechter Support... es gibt genug Gründe die meiner Meinung nach gegen WoW sprechen. So wie es die bei jedem Spiel gibt.
> 
> ...


RIFT bietet für mich mehr als WoW... hä na was denn nu vergleichen oder net?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. September 2011)

mvposse schrieb:


> RIFT bietet für mich mehr als WoW... hä na was denn nu vergleichen oder net?



*WOW*
Bastian des Zwielichts
Feuerlande
Pechschwingen
Thron der Vier Winde
(Die alten Raids zähl ich net auf da dort kaum noch einer rein geht)
Normale / Hero Dungeons
Skillsystem ohne große Individualität
Erfolgssystem


*RIFT*
Normale / Expert Dungeons
Greenscale's Blight (20 man)
The River of Souls (20 man)
Gilded Prophecy (10 man)
The Drowned Halls (10 man)
Hammerknell Fortress (20 man)
Risse
Invasionen
Expert Risse
Handwerksrisse
1-2 Mann Dungeons (Ab Ende September)
großes, cooles Skillsystem
Extra Skillbäume ab Level 50 (Ab Ende September)
Garderobe
regelm. World Events
Erfolgssystem
Rätsel
Artefakte
Master Dungeons (Ab Ende September)


Dann haben beide Spiele das typische Zeugs wie Pets, Mounts, BGs, ...

Hab ich was vergessen? ^^


----------



## Rudi TD (1. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Hab ich was vergessen? ^^



Ja, den Teil mit dem *objektiven *Vergleich.


----------



## La Saint (2. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> - ich kann noch nix wirkliches zu RIFT sagen aber ich sehe das Trion das Genre wirklich mal wieder etwas vorranbringen will, es gibt sogar ein Ingamefeedback, es gibt ne menge frische Ideen man will die Aussenwelt beleben die in dem anderen grossen MMO 3 Monate nach jedem Addon praktisch tot ist.



Genau das ist das Problem. Trion bringt das Genre um keinen Millimeter voran.

Bei aller Kritik hier im Thread wirst du nirgendwo eine Aussage finden, das Rift grottenschlecht, unspielbar oder nicht sein Geld wert wäre. Im Gegenteil, es fallen Begriffe wie "grundsolide", "gutes MMO" und "antesten". Das sehe ich genauso. Tatsächlich gibt es formal nicht viel zu meckern. Der Client ist stabil, das Game weitgehend ohne Bugs, die Technik mehr oder weniger state of the art, das Gameplay konsistent und verständlich. Was will man mehr.

Das kann ich beantworten, man will die Millimeter. Fast alle MMORPGs der letzten Jahre hatten zumindest EIN Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Entweder gab es ein neues Feature, das so bisher nicht existierte, oder man hat ein schon bekanntes Feature genommen und es perfektioniert. Als Beispiel sei hier mal Aion genannt. Dessen Alleinstellungsmerkmale sind: die Flügel der Chars, die noch nie dargewesene Vielfalt und die hervorragende Optik bei der Charakterdarstellung, funktionierende Massenschlachten mit 100 vs 100 im PvP.

Jetzt hat natürlich jeder erwartet, dass Rift auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal hätte. Die Rifts zum Beispiel. Aber das sind sie nicht. a) die Idee ist bei den Öffentlichen Quests von Warhammer Online geklaut (und auch da war sie nicht neu), sie haben keinen nennenswerten Einfluß auf die Welt und das Spiel (man kann sie schließen, oder es ohne Folgen auch lassen), sie sind schon nach kurzer Zeit langweilig (Immer der gleiche Ablauf, immer die gleichen Spawnplätze, immer die gleichen Belohnungen).

Und wenn schon die Rifts nicht viel hergeben, der Rest tut es noch viel weniger. Das ist MMORPG-Standardkost der einfachsten Art. Nichts, was man nicht schon tausendmal in anderen Spielen gesehen oder gemacht hätte. Tatsächlich schein Rift genau so entwickelt worden zu sein. Trion hat sich vermutlich überlegt, was brauchen wir um die Spieler 3 Monate bei Laune zu halten? Ein paar Instanzen, ein paar Itemssets, ein Erfolgssystem, ein paar Fraktionen zum Ruffarmen und etwas PvP? Ok, machen wir. Und anschließend sind sie auf Einkaufstour bei den schon erschienen Spielen gekannten. Hauptsächlich natürlich bei WoW. Und herausgekommen ist ein WoW-Light mit besserer Grafik.

Ok, mit dieser Vorgehensweise kann man Geld verdienen. Vermutlich sogar eine ganze Menge. Aber nur für kurze Zeit. Denn dann ist das Spiel ausgelutscht und die Leute werden unzufrieden. Ein Tx+1-Itemset, für das man wochen- und monatelang immer wieder die gleichen Instanzen abfarmen muß ähnlich einem Fliesbandarbeiter, ist inzwischen keine Motivation mehr. Vor allem, wenn man mit diesen unansehnlichen Sets noch nicht mal sinnvoll in den Hauptstädten posen kann. ^^.

In meinen Augen ist Rift ein Wegwerf-MMORPG mit begrenzter Haltbarkeit, dass gewollt genau so entwickelt wurde, und das sich gerade dem Verfallsdatum nähert. Woran im Prinzip nichts ehrenrühriges ist. Zumindest nicht in unserer Marktwirtschaft, in der der wichtigste Grundsatz lautet: ziehe deinen Nächsten über Tisch bevor er es mit dir macht.

cu und schönes Wochenende
Lasaint


----------



## Lancegrim (2. September 2011)

Sorry Saint, aber die Flügel in Aion waren neu und die Vielfalt beim Char erstellen? Da gab es deutlich früher Spiele die das ebenso hatten und die Chargestaltung noch umfangreicher war. Ebenso sind PvP Schlachten von 100 Mann nix neues.

KEIN MMORPG der letzten Jahre hatte ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Keines! Wenn ja, nenn sie mir mit Beispiel und ich wiederlege sie dir.


----------



## Slaargh (2. September 2011)

Hm, ich tue es nicht gerne aber ich muss La Saint zustimmen. Ich sehe es ähnlich. Ich finde zwar nicht das man RIft als Wegwerfmmo bezeichnen sollte, aber jetzt nach 6 Monaten finde ich schon das es nur als Lückenfüller konzipiert wurde bis zum Beispiel SW:ToR oder GW2 erscheinen. Auch Diablo 3 wird sicher bedacht worden sein. Wenn die lang erwarteten Titel endlich erscheinen wird es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr still auf den Riftservern. Und das sicher nicht nur für kurze Zeit. Das wird sicher nicht das Ende von Rift, aber es wird beweisen das es sich gegen die großen Titel nicht behaupten kann. Ich habe mit Rift vor ein paar Tagen aufgehört. Endgültig. Es war ein netter aber definitiv zu kurzer Zeitvertreib. Es hat sich für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell abgenutzt. Wenn die Spieltiefe nicht da ist kann man soviel Content nachschieben wie man will... es bleibt Fast Food. Ich stehe eher auf rustikale Küche.

Wann kommt endlich mal wieder ein MMO in dem die Levelphase richtig lange dauert und der Char mit der Erfahrung wächst? Der Weg ist das Ziel... nicht im sogenannten Endgame auf Raids und PvP reduziert zu werden. Früher war das hochspielen des Chars der größte Teil in einem MMO und man hat sich für jeden Aufstieg ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut. Daher kommt übrigens auch die Unsitte den Leuten zum Level-Up ein "GZ" zuzujubeln. Unsitte sage ich deshalb weil es Heute instinktiv jeder macht, aber es bei den schwachen Levelkurven keine Leistung ist. Die Leute machen es nur noch weil "man das eben so macht". Ich zähle mich jedenfalls zu jenen Spielern für die der Weg das Ziel ist. Es macht mir am meißten Spaß den Charakter weiterzubringen, neue Fähigkeiten zu erlernen, Berufe zur Perfektion zu bringen, und sei der Weg noch so steinig. In den heutigen MMO's geht es nur noch darum so schnell wie möglich das maximale Level zu erlangen und dann Items zu sammeln. Fast Food eben. Langweilig und völlig ohne Nährwert.

Man hat sich ja inzwischen schon damit abgefunden das ständig alles für die "Casuals" vereinfacht wird, weil Jene ja den Großteil der Einnahmen mitbringen. Aber wie wäre es denn mal mit einem MMO das für die Core und Hardcorespieler konzipiert wird. Mit einem Schwierigkeitsgrad und Spielinhalt der eine echte Herkulesaufgabe darstellt. Ich glaube das es eine große Zockergemeinschaft gibt die sehnsüchtig auf so etwas wartet. Für die anderen ist ja bereits genug Auswahl an Spielen vorhanden.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> KEIN MMORPG der letzten Jahre hatte ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Keines! Wenn ja, nenn sie mir mit Beispiel und ich wiederlege sie dir.


Darkfall Online / Mortal Online: 
- Sandbox, 
- FPS Kampfsystem, 
- Full Loot (besiege ich einen Gegner, gehört alles, was er zu dem Zeitpunkt an Inventar, Rüstung, Waffen, ... bei sich trug, mir. Umgekehrt natürlich auch. ), 
- FFA (jeder kann jeden jederzeit angreifen) Open World PvP (keinerlei Instanzierungen, BGs oder Arena), 
- freie Charakterentwicklung (kein XP-Levelup, keine Talentbäume, wo man Punkte vergibt), Skills, Talente, Fähigkeiten werden immer besser, umso öfter man sie nutzt, ...
- Spielergestaltete Politik und Diplomatie
- Schiffe, Schiffskämpfe, Gegnerische Schiffe erobern oder versenken, ...
- etc.

Soweit ich weiß, gab es sowas in diesem Umfang noch nie in einem MMO, bis auf UO (schon steinalt) oder SW:G (von den Machern kaputtgepatcht).


----------



## s4nct0 (2. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> *WOW*
> Bastian des Zwielichts
> Feuerlande
> Pechschwingen
> ...



Wenn du die alten Raids in WoW nicht aufzählt weil sie KEINER mehr macht (komisch das andauernd grp gesucht werden) dann solltest du vlt Rift ganz aus dem Vergleich raus lassen. Denn wenn man beide Spielerzahlen gegeneinander stellt spielt auch keiner Rift^^


----------



## Lancegrim (2. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Darkfall Online / Mortal Online:
> - Sandbox,
> - FPS Kampfsystem,
> - Full Loot (besiege ich einen Gegner, gehört alles, was er zu dem Zeitpunkt an Inventar, Rüstung, Waffen, ... bei sich trug, mir. Umgekehrt natürlich auch. ),
> ...



Okai ich schreibs mal neu, mir gefällt meine Aufteilung net sonderlich.

Sandbox: Gab es schon in Anarchy Online, in City of Heroes ebenso und in Champions Online
FPS Kampfsystem: Borderlands, Hellgate London, Global Agenda, Tabula Rasa
FFA PvP: Anarchy Online, DAoC (offenes PvP ohne Instanzen, Anfangs)
Freie Charakterentwicklung: Uo, Star Wars Galaxies (zählen für mich trotzdem auch wenn sie alt sind bzw kaputt gemacht wurden), Champions Online
Poiitik.... Hmm okai das lass ich gelten, aber das issen Punkt der mich in nem Spiel absolut nicht interessiert. Bzw man das ganze auch zählen lassen kann über Reputation und eigene Spielrgeschäfte.
Schiffe usw gab es in UO ebenfalls und in SWG auch. 

Eines was mir einfällt, was wirklich Unique Merkmale hatte, war SW:G damals. Diese Player Driven Economy war zu dem Zeitpunkt neu und das gabs auch soweit ich weiß noch nicht wieder.


Das Leute für die alten Raids gesucht werden, liegt nur daran das viele Leute die Sets wollen für das Moggen, sonst nix.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2011)

Spectrumizer übertreibt ein bisschen 
Politik z.B. gab es auch in EVE online in einem, ich behaupte mal, weit größerem Maßstab.

Hängt euch nicht zu sehr an La Saints Post auf. Lasst es als Meinung stehen.
Zieht sich seit Release von Rift durch die Foren und hat sich seitdem auch nicht geändert


----------



## Anvy (2. September 2011)

mvposse schrieb:


> RIFT bietet für mich mehr als WoW... hä na was denn nu vergleichen oder net?



Vergleichen ist eine Gegenüberstellung. "X hat das, was Y fehlt". Zu sagen mir gefällt, dass eine besser ist etwas anderes und keineswegs sachlich.


----------



## Lancegrim (2. September 2011)

Ahwas für mich is das Unterhaltung.

Mir macht Rift im Moment spaß, wobei ich zugebe, das bei 2 50ern die raiden, schon son bischen die Langeweile aufkommt.


----------



## Mayestic (2. September 2011)

La schrieb:


> Dessen Alleinstellungsmerkmale sind: die Flügel der Chars



Die Flügel an sich waren nix neues für mich, das gleiten bzw fliegen schon. Characktere mit Flügeln bzw Flügel die man sich erstmal verdienen musste gabs schon 2001 im Online-Rollenspiel " Die 4. Offenbarung ".
Es ist keine Bildungslücke es nicht zu kennen oder nicht gespielt zu haben aber wir habens kurz gespielt. Leider hatten diese Flügel eigendlich keinen Zweck sie waren nur, meine ich ( bin mir nicht sicher) ein Zeichen dafür das man wiedergeboren wurde. 

Hier ein Ingamevideo der Bildungslücke ^^


----------



## Lancegrim (2. September 2011)

Selbst City of Heroes bot seinen Charakteren Flügel mit denen dann geflogen werden konnte. Darunter Vogelflügel, Engelflügel sogar Fledermausflügel.


----------



## Mayestic (2. September 2011)

peinlich das hab ich sogar gespielt wenn auch nicht sehr lange. superhelden mit flügel kamen bei mir auch nie in frage ^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (2. September 2011)

so ich hab die beta gespielt und grad auch wieder fürn paar lvl die 7 tage schnupperwoche.da ist absolut nix was mich fesselt und die grafik ist mir wie in warhammer online einfach zu düster.und die ganzen effekte sehen irgendwie playstation 2 tekken style aus ka ich werds nimmer spielen.

naja star wars tor kommt


----------



## floppydrive (3. September 2011)

> die grafik ist mir wie in warhammer online einfach zu düster





> und die ganzen effekte sehen irgendwie playstation 2 tekken style






Ok genug ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. September 2011)

@Mayestic da hatten wir es auf Midgard deutlich schwerer. Es kam oft vor, daß man "rückwärts" gelevelt hat. Man stelle sich vor: "Bei jedem Tod im gleichen Level wurde mehr exp abgezogen als bei dem Davor." Das kommt ein heutiger neuer Spieler doch nicht über Level 10 


Ich teile die Auffassung, daß RIFT in keiner Sache schlecht is. Es is eben zu kurz für meine Spielerseele. Auch ich möchte meine Charakter Entwickeln können.


----------



## Mayestic (3. September 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> @Mayestic da hatten wir es auf Midgard deutlich schwerer. Es kam oft vor, daß man "rückwärts" gelevelt hat. Man stelle sich vor: "Bei jedem Tod im gleichen Level wurde mehr exp abgezogen als bei dem Davor." Das kommt ein heutiger neuer Spieler doch nicht über Level 10



Ja ich weiß, wir waren natürlich auch in allen Reichen vertreten nur weiß ich die Server nicht mehr. Lyonesse / Hibernia, Dartmoor / Midgard meine ich und hmm Albion weiß ich nicht mehr da ich mich aber noch gut an meinen Necro erinnern kann muss ichs als auch dort mal gespielt haben. Aber Hibernia hatte es beim grinden aus meiner Sicht echt sehr einfach. Der Animist war einfach erstklassig dafür geeignet bis sie ihn in den Boden generft haben. Im PvP war er ja auch ne Plage und im PvE OP. Ich weiß garnicht mehr wie dieser Drache hieß den es in Hibernia gab. Glitzerkönig oder sowas muss es gewesen sein. Ich weiß noch genau wie wir 50 waren und mit gut 200 Mann dahin gerannt sind und er uns in den Boden gestampft hat (inklusive einiger Servercrashs weil der Server soviele Spieler + Drachenkampf nicht bewältigen konnte ) und iwann ein paar Monate später haben wir ihn mit 6 Animisten gelegt. Das ging aber nur weil der Animist die Pilze auch hinter sich casten konnte, weil der Drache ja iwie nicht mochte das man ihn anstarrt. Keine Ahnung mehr wie es genau ging aber es war enttäuschend iwie. 




Vatenkeist schrieb:


> so ich hab die beta gespielt und grad auch wieder fürn paar lvl die 7 tage schnupperwoche.da ist absolut nix was mich fesselt und die grafik ist mir wie in warhammer online einfach zu düster.und die ganzen effekte sehen irgendwie playstation 2 tekken style aus ka ich werds nimmer spielen.
> 
> naja star wars tor kommt




Rift soll so düster sein wie Warhammer ? Hmm. Also es gibt eigendlich nur ein Gebiet welches Düster ist und zwar das 2. Wächtergebiet wo man so etwa mit Level 20 hinkommt. Der wie der Name auch schon so treffend sagt " Düsterwald ". 
Halt düstere Athmosphäre, Werwölfe, Hexen, nachts Untote (wobei der Unterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht nicht die Welt ist ^^) aber ich habe ja ein Bildchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sowas hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das betrifft aber nur dieses eine Gebiet. Ansonsten könnte ich mir nur noch vorstellen das du ne Invasion zuviel gesehn hast. Das ist auch Weltuntergangsstimmung angesagt, es wird stockfinster in den meisten Gebieten, überall rennen massenweise feindliche Mobs über die Straßen, killen alle NPCs und nehmen das Gebiet für sich in Anspruch. Ansonsten fällt mir auf Anhieb kein düsteres Gebiet ein. Öde und langweilig okay. Schimmersand und Ödlande sind nicht grade der Hit aber düster wie in Warhammer ? Wenn du nur die Trial gespielt hast warste auch höchstens im Reich der Feen als Instanz und da ist auch nix von düster. Eher Teletubbiland, 4 Jahreszeiten oder sowas. Am Ende evtl etwas unübersichtlich weil der Winter und der Schneesturm nehmen einem echt die ganze Sicht. 

Meistens siehts doch eher so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also alles andere als düster. 

P.S. Ich bitte die miese Grafik zu entschuldigen. Wie schonmal erwähnt mir ist Grafik ziemlich schnuppe daher gebe ich nicht viel auf Kantenglättung, Schatten oder sonstwas ausserdem hab ich nur ne HD5770 also eher nen Rentner in der Grafikabteilung. Da muss man schonmal etwas runterschalten damit es auch immer und überall recht flüssig läuft.


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2011)

Rift ist entweder düster, oder trostlos.

- Dämmerwald -> düster
- Wundwald -> düster
- Stillmoor -> düster

Dann die trostlosen:

- Ödland (und mit Sicherheit auch eher düster, als freundlich)
- Scharlachrote Schlucht (trostlos mit durchaus düsteren Passagen)
- Schimmersand (nicht düster, aber über viele Strecken einfach nur Sand und recht trostlos)

Richtig hell ist eigentlich nur:

- Silberwald

Der Rest ist jetzt nicht so düster, aber mit Sicherheit auch eher düster, als freundlich. Allein schon vom Licht her.
Wirklich freundlich ist, wie gesagt, nur Silberwald.

Von daher sehe ich es schon auch so. Rift ist von der Umwelt her wie Warhammer. Wenn du das erste mal einlogst, glaubst du auch sofort in Warhammer zu sein.
Nicht zuletzt auch wegen den Matschtexturen, die in Rift zwar weitaus besser sind, aber man erkennt sofort, wer da gewerkelt hat.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. September 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Rift ist entweder düster, oder trostlos.
> 
> - Dämmerwald -> düster
> - Wundwald -> düster
> ...



LOL 

dein beitrag bringt mich zum lachen. vorallem so sachen wie " Schimmersand (nicht düster, aber über viele Strecken einfach nur Sand und recht trostlos)". Und ich dachte schon in SchimmerSAND gibt es pinke Schweine die sich in blauen Oasen die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen, kleine grüne Goblins mit Hula Hup Reifen und süße Pandabären


----------



## FunnyChrissy (5. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> dein beitrag bringt mich zum lachen. vorallem so sachen wie " Schimmersand (nicht düster, aber über viele Strecken einfach nur Sand und recht trostlos)". Und ich dachte schon in SchimmerSAND gibt es pinke Schweine die sich in blauen Oasen die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen, kleine grüne Goblins mit Hula Hup Reifen und süße Pandabären




 Ich hab mir sagen lassen, es soll durchaus vorkommen das manche Spieler pinke Schweine sehen. Allein die Vorstellung find ich witzig. Zumindest würde es Schimmersand gewiss etwas aufpeppen.
Aber Scherz beiseite. Es stimmt schon, die Welt bei Rift könnte durchaus abwechslungsreicher sein. Ich denke, der Beitrag von Klos bezog sich eher auf die Eintönigkeit insgesamt als spezifisch auf den Sand. ;-) Schon klar, dass es in SchimmerSAND hauptsächlich SAND gibt. Aber betrachtet man die restliche Welt mit kritischem Auge, macht der Sand das alles auch nicht besser. Es ist insgesamt zu düster gehalten, da stimme ich durchaus zu. Aber irgendwann wird es gewiss mal eine Erweiterung geben, welche daran etwas ändert. Allerdings habe ich keine Lust, auf etwas zu warten das "vielleicht irgendwann einmal" kommen wird. Ich brauch ein Spiel, dass mich aktuell fesselt. Rift schafft das leider auch nicht mehr wirklich bei mir. Spätestens beim dritten Twink kenne ich jedes Gebiet auswendig. Selbst beim zweiten ist es schon recht eintönig. Vergleicht man hier frecherweise mal mit WoW - wie kann man bloss - fällt das Resume ernüchternd aus. Selbst wenn ich bei WoW den 10ten Twink anspiele, irgendetwas neues ist immer dabei und Abwechslung garantiert. Ich behaupte mal, in keinem anderen Spiel macht das Twinken derart viel Spass wie es Blizzard geschaffen hat. Das ist nun mal eine Tatsache.
Nichts desto trotz sehe ich das nicht ganz so ernüchternd wie viele andere hier. Ich denke schon, dass Rift Zukunft haben wird. Allein die Aussichten auf Patch 1.5 stimmen mich persönlich positiv. Ich freue mich auf die 1-2 Mann Instanzen und auch auf die Möglichkeit, nach Erreichen der Maximalstufe noch im PVE etwas erreichen zu können. Wohl gemerkt auch ohne Instanzen und dergleichen. Ich denke, dass wird dem Spiel insgesamt gut tun. Ich gebe Rift weiterhin eine Chance und hoffe, Trion enttäuscht mich hier nicht.


----------



## Mayestic (5. September 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Rift ist entweder düster, oder trostlos.
> 
> - Dämmerwald -> düster
> - Wundwald -> düster
> ...




Hmm. Mag sein das ich ne schlechte Wahrnehmung habe aber ich empfinde es anders. 
Zumal ich in Rift immer daran dachte ich wäre noch in WoW ^^
Die Gebiete ähneln so stark den WoW Gebieten, da könnte man meinen Rift wäre in Klon. *hihi*

Silberwald ist für mich Der Wald von Elwyn
Dämmerwald sollte klar sein Dunkelhain oder wie es in WoW heisst
Steinfeld erinnert mich an Durotar
Scharlachrote Schlucht an Loch Modan
Eisenkieferngipfel an Winterquell
Stillmoor sind Düstermarschen oder Sümpfe des Elends
Schimmersand ganz klar Silithus
Mondschattenberge sind Azshara

vielleicht machts mir daher nicht mehr soviel aus. weil im grunde genommen sind viele wow gebiete auch total trostlos.
in warhammer gabs deren auch viel aber mir fallen die namen nicht mehr ein. 
aber da mein erster char ein jünges des khain war.......ja da war es düster ^^

also auf trostlos können wir uns bei vielen gebieten einigen aber nicht bei düster. wirklich düster empfinde ich tatsächlich nur den dämmerwald.
alle anderen gebiete sind während einer großen invasion definitiv düster. vielleicht empfindet mancheiner es auch als düster weil er weiß das es jeden augenblick in jedem gebiet eine invasion geben könnte.

hmm wenn ich so nachdenke ^^ also stillmoor entzweit mich grade. ja okay es ist düster im stillmoor aber da fehlt mir einfach nochwas damit es in meinen augen richtig düster ist. im stillmoor fehlen andere dinge die das düstere komplettieren und abrunden. im dämmerwald ganz klar, hier und da mal ein werwolf, ein paar geister, goblins und was weiß ich noch. dann diese schaurige musik, die bäume, spinnenweben das macht die sache einfach runder.
stillmoor ist kein heller ort, eher dunkler gehalten und total trostlos und teilweise entweder über- oder unterbevölkert.


die frage die ich mir aber stelle ist halt ob es in GW2 oder SWTOR anders sein wird. Die Sith sind nicht grade für ihre Blumenzucht und ihre extravagante farbenpracht bekannt. also wenn du düster nicht magst wird SWTOR wohl kaum eine potente Lösung sein. Aber ich hörte Hello Kitti Online soll süß, knuffig und allerliebst sein *hehe*. Bei GW2 sehe ich in den Videos aber auch kein Licht im Dunkel. Iwie schwebt über all diesen Spielen ein Hauch von Düsternis naja und von D3 reden wir mal besser garnicht erst.


----------



## Azerak (5. September 2011)

@Mayestic
Deine Gegenüberstellung kommt mir ein wenig aus der Luft gegriffen vor. Wäre mir neu dass Stillmoor seinen Namen verdient hätte 

Dem TE kann ich nur wenig zustimmen und die wo ich zustimme finde ich nicht allzu tragisch.
Mich stören bei Rift ganz andere Sachen. Z.B. der geringe Content außer Raids, die feste Raidgröße oder das ach so super tolle Skillungssystem.
Die Skillungen unterscheiden sich kaum ~ die Grundfähigkeiten sind immer die gleichen. 

Naja das Questsystem ist auch grottig aber das ist allgemein bekannt.
Hauptstädte gibts auch nicht~ das Dorf im Silberwald ist so groß wie Sanktum @.@

Alles in Allem ist Rift für mich hauptsächlich heiße Luft.

Achja das Beste hab ich vergessen! Der Support!
Google Translation ftw!
Und ich hab, nach keine Ahnung wie vielen Monaten, sogar einen funktionierenden USB Stick gekriegt nachdem
Trion mal eben verschwiegen hat dass die alten alle manipuliert waren! (Wer glaubt dass es ihnen nie aufgefallen ist, ist einfach nur naiv)


----------



## Môrticielle (5. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> RIFT hat angeblich 1 Mio. aktiver Spieler. Nehmen wir an das sich ein Teil der Spieler in Foren und mit hilfe von Tickets permanent über den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Sache beschwert. Zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad der Dungeons, findet man in den deutschen Foren keine 50 Beiträge.



Du weißt aber schon, daß das buffed-Forum für viele MMOG-Spieler nur ein schlechter Witz ist? Darum immer in offiziellen Foren schauen und nicht beim Dummkindchen-Abklatsch von buffed.de.


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> dein beitrag bringt mich zum lachen. vorallem so sachen wie " Schimmersand (nicht düster, aber über viele Strecken einfach nur Sand und recht trostlos)". Und ich dachte schon in SchimmerSAND gibt es pinke Schweine die sich in blauen Oasen die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen lassen, kleine grüne Goblins mit Hula Hup Reifen und süße Pandabären



Mal die Tatsache außer Acht gelassen, dass bei SchimmerSAND bereits der Name jede Menge Sand impliziert, so ist der Punkt doch folgender: Rift hat nicht gerade viele Karten. Und wenn da ein riesengroßes Schimmersand ist, welches einfach null optische Abwechslung bietet und daneben ein riesiges Ödland, welches optisch genauso wenig Abwechslung bietet, dann ist das einfach für den Hugo! Man kann ja ein SchimmerSAND voller SAND haben, wenn es andere Karten gibt, die für die Abwechslung sorgen.
In Wow gab es auch eintönige Karten. Aber es gab auch jede Menge Kontrastprogramm. Wenn man das nicht hat, dann sollte man kein riesiges SchimmerSAND voller SAAAAAAAAAND haben, sondern eher nur ein kleines. Ist dir jetzt klar, worauf ich hinaus wollte?


----------



## Thejojy (6. September 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Ich möchte einmal meine Meinung zu RIFT beisteuern und erklären warum es für mich, im übrigen ähnlich wie WoW mittlerweile, keinen Spielspaß mehr bietet:
Zunächst einmal: ich habe mich wahnsinnig auf RIFT gefreut, schon als ich den ersten Trainer gesehen hatte. Ich hatte bereits einige zeit zuvor mit WoW aufgehört, da ich dort, auf Grund sehr schlechter Erfahrungen mit meinen "Mitspielern" (oder besser mit den "ich-kann-doch-eh-alles-besser-pro's“, von denen es in WoW viel zu viele gibt), keinen Spaß mehr hatte.
Als ich das Spiel dann endlich in meinen Händen hielt (aufgrund der Keditkarten pflicht auf der TIRION Seite erst ein paar tage nach dem Erscheinen), erstellte ich meinen ersten Charakter: einen Schurken Dies kam dadurch zustande, dass ich sowohl in WoW als auch in RoM einen Schurken gespielt hatte.
kaum im Spiel wurde ich von der Klassenmechanik des Schurken (leider!!!) wieder auf WoW zurückgeworfen: "Halt, Moment... war der Werbeslogan nicht "We are not in Azaroth anymore."?". Ja, das war der Slogan. Nur warum erinnert mich der Schurke dann so verdammt noch mal an den WoW Schurken? gibt es nicht genügend Möglichkeiten eine klasse zu designen, von wegen Kampfsystem, wie die Attacken aufeinander aufbauen? Warum benutzt mein Schurke wieder Kontrapunkte? Mal ganz ehrlich... Damit zwingt TIRON uns Schurken einen Vergleich mit BLIZZARD auf. 
Doch genug zum Schneesturm Vergleich.


Was die Grafik angeht.. Pah, wie viele Spieler stören sich an kleineren Fehlern? 5-10% evt.? Ich glaube den meisten (und ich zähle mich da mit ein, gebe ich ganz offen zu) fallen diese Ungereimtheiten gar nicht auf, bzw. sie sind ihnen egal.

Okay... die Pets sind, finde ICH(!!), echt ein wenig lieblos, aber es gibt ja genügend alternativen seine Klasse zu spielen ohne ein Pet zu brauchen.

Was das PvP angeht muss ich sagen, dass ich schon viel schlechteres gesehen. es machte Spaß (vor allem weil man sich durch der Aufbau der Schlachtfelder als Caster/Heiler an vielen stellen relativ gut gegen angriffe auf einen selber verstecken konnte  ) und es bot Abwechslung. Und es galt das, was es in jedem PvP in jedem MMORPG gibt: wer viel PvP spielt hat bessere Ausrüstung und wird somit dafür belohnt, dass er/sie viel PvP spielt.

dann komme ich doch mal zur Spielwelt an sich... Telara... eine recht kleine Welt, hält man andere MMO's daneben (ich denke jetzt gerade an solch lustigen Spielchen wie FlyFF oder auch Maplestory), doch das finde ich eig gar nicht mal so schlecht. man braucht nicht sooo lange um zu einem bestimmten punkt zu kommen  auch das reise system ist gut gelungen. (wenigstens fallen die endlos langen Reisezeiten in die Zonen weg, die es durch die Flugstunden in verschiedenen anderen MMO's gibt...)
das aussehen der Welt mag ich größtenteils. ich mag dieses düstere Ambiente. doch die Tristheit einiger Orte zerstört das Gefühl leider ein wenig.. 
doch nun der Punkt, der mich an RIFT am meisten gestört hat: es ist das, was dieses Spiel so besonders machen sollte und ihm seinen Namen verliehen hat: die Rifts. die Invasionen, die es regelmäßig in allen Zonen gab. in jeder Zone, passend zum Aufbau der Zone war es immer das entsprechen Element, dass angegriffen hat. Soweit war ja noch alles gut... Doch ich fande diese Events vom ersten Tag in der Spielwelt an be....scheiden. vor allem im Low-lvl Bereich wurde man ständig beim querten von iwelchen Invasionstruppen oder Rissmonstern umgebolzt. sooft, dass ich teilweise an diesen Tagen das Spiel ausgemacht habe.
selbst mit den öffentlichen Rraids machten die Invasionen keinen Spaß. das lag aber daran, dass es in jedem Raid, der auf dem lvl des entsprechendes Gebietes wohl möglich spaßig und anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre, es nur so von 50ern tummelten, die dann den Invasionsfürsten umboxten. Schluss mit dem Spielspaß aus der Dynamischen Spielwelt...

ich habe noch weiter punkte, sowohl positive als auch negative, doch da wohl eh kaum einer meinen Beitrag ließt lasse ich das mal sein.. wer mehr dazu hören will (oder auch über andere MMO's diskutieren will) kann mir ja eine Pn schreiben..^^

alles im allem sage ich also, dass RIFT zwar eine alternative zu WoW, RoM, dHdRO und wie sie nicht alle heiße, da stellt, MICH aber, LEIDER, nicht überzeugen und fesseln konnte...

Lg
TheJoJy


Ps: ich hab den Beitrag, zwecks Rechtschreibkorrektur durch Word laufen lassen. wer weiterhin Fehler finden.. Schöne grüße an die Jungs und Mädels von MS und siehe Signatur (ja, ich habe selber gebacken )


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. September 2011)

@Mayestic Das mit den Namen is so ne Sache. Es gibt die schon ein ganzes Jahrhundert, teils in den Büchern Herr der Ringe und daran anlehnede. Jede Rollenspielplattform beuntzt diese Ortsamen und bestimmte Verkettungen von Landschaften, warum also auch nicht RIFT. Mir fallen da spontan die Serie Eye of the Beholder und deren Nebenteile über den Dunkelelfen Drizzzt anno 86- 92 ein.


Die vergleichsweise kleine Welt empfind ich nicht als Nachteil. Es ist genügend Platz für andere Kontinente ohne auf den blöden Kunstgriff "anderer Planet" zugreifen zu müssen. Im Vergleich muß ich da im Aufbau der Welt Azeroth doch nochmal das ursprüngliche Team von Blizzard loben. Das ist einfach episch und liebevoll gestaltet worden; da hingegen vom neune Team die Scherbenwelt, eben eine Schmalhanswelt.


----------



## Anvy (6. September 2011)

Etwas was ich immer schon von den WoW-Fans wissen wollte, da ihr WoW ja immer als Vergleich heranzieht: Was gibt es dort so einzigartiges?

Ich meine jedes MMORPG hat mittlerweile Quests, Inis, Raids, PvP. (Wobei GW1 da ein bisschen raus springt. :>) Was hat WoW sonst noch zu bieten? Mir spontan fallen nur die langweiligen Erfolge ein.

Vor einem Jahr hätte ich es noch nachvollziehen können, mittlerweile nicht mehr. Aber vllt. könnt ihr mich aufklären.


----------



## Minatrix (6. September 2011)

Moin,

der Vorteil den WoW vor Rift hat ist recht klar  Es ist älter und jeder der mit WoW aufgehört hat um zu Rift zu gehen hat dort noch Bekannte, diverse Chars mit Ausrüstung und Co. Warum soll ich in einem neuen MMO von vorn anfangen wenn das alten MMO genau das gleiche bietet wie das Neue?

LG Mina


----------



## Micro_Cuts (6. September 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Vorteil den WoW vor Rift hat ist recht klar  Es ist älter und jeder der mit WoW aufgehört hat um zu Rift zu gehen hat dort noch Bekannte, diverse Chars mit Ausrüstung und Co. Warum soll ich in einem neuen MMO von vorn anfangen wenn das alten MMO genau das gleiche bietet wie das Neue?
> 
> LG Mina



warum soll ich jeden monat geld in ein MMO stecken das mir keinen spass aber dafür alte bekannte, ausrüstung und ehemals gemachte erfolge bietet? ^^


----------



## Hellyes (6. September 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich mal wieder ein MMO in dem die Levelphase richtig lange dauert und der Char mit der Erfahrung wächst? Der Weg ist das Ziel... nicht im sogenannten Endgame auf Raids und PvP reduziert zu werden. Früher war das hochspielen des Chars der größte Teil in einem MMO und man hat sich für jeden Aufstieg ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut. Daher kommt übrigens auch die Unsitte den Leuten zum Level-Up ein "GZ" zuzujubeln. Unsitte sage ich deshalb weil es Heute instinktiv jeder macht, aber es bei den schwachen Levelkurven keine Leistung ist. Die Leute machen es nur noch weil "man das eben so macht". Ich zähle mich jedenfalls zu jenen Spielern für die der Weg das Ziel ist. Es macht mir am meißten Spaß den Charakter weiterzubringen, neue Fähigkeiten zu erlernen, Berufe zur Perfektion zu bringen, und sei der Weg noch so steinig. In den heutigen MMO's geht es nur noch darum so schnell wie möglich das maximale Level zu erlangen und dann Items zu sammeln. Fast Food eben. Langweilig und völlig ohne Nährwert.



Gut, mit deiner "der Weg ist das Ziel" Aussage kann ich leben. *Aber* dafür muss der Weg auch Spaß machen und nicht aus zich 08/15 Quests bestehen. Spannender Tiefgang, epische Geschichten und eine zeitgemäße Inszenierung, das sind die Dinge, die mein nächstes MMORPG braucht.


----------



## Láir de rien (6. September 2011)

weil es schön schwer ist und mehr bietet als wow, und das questgequatsche könnt ihr alle mal sein lassen oder ihr spielt mal everquest1-2, das sind qs mit richtigen sprechblasen, und nich son 0815 questfenster mit annehmen/ablehnen buttons, wo dies der einzige text is der gelesen wird

vielleicht sollten auch einige mal das fantasymmo setting verlassen, die ja doch nur immer meckern über content und raid, itemzwang, und die gebiete ähneln auch sehr denen von everquest oh, na und, manche stehn auch auf das düstere setting und wollen nich immer durch bunte wälder rennen

rift is zur zeit geil mit ihren 10er raids und den neuen rezepten und pvp settings

naja wird zeit das die gildenhallen mit integriertem raidplaner und forum kommen, genauso wie die auflevelbare rüstung bei addons, nichts is schlimmer als immer raufgepropfte inhalte, die toten content hinterlassen und geliebte items verschrottet werden müssen

bis denne ihr suchtis 
au revoir


----------



## Minatrix (6. September 2011)

ähm, ok, ja ich geh natürlich davon aus das man noch Spaß am Spiel hat  Ansonsten stellt sich die Frage nicht...

Was es einzigartiges bietet, nicht viel. Aber das tut Rift auch nicht wirklich  Das wär so als wenn man einen überzeugten VW Fahrer fragt was den der VW anderes bietet als Audi, beides Autos, beides hat vier Räder usw. Die Sache ist ja die, man hat sich an WoW gewöhnt und sich da evt. "etwas aufgebaut", ein neues Spiel muss dann überzeugen und nicht das alte Spiel im neuen Kleid bringen sonst gibt es keinen Grund zu wechseln. Mit "überzeugen" meine ich eben die Minuspunkte anderer Spiele, in diesem Falle WoW, anders angehen, ausbügeln oder ganz umgehen.

LG Mina


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> 1.) die Begleiter
> 
> 2.) Mounts
> 
> ...



Punkt 1 und 2 sind Geschmackssache dem einen gefallen Sie dem anderen nicht.

Punkt 3 nein mir nicht.

Punkt 4 du hast die Story wohl überrhaupt nicht verstanden! Telera wurde überrant von den Drachen daraufhin is so ziemlich alles im Ar%$§&§ die Leute die das überletbt haben flüchten nun in die provisorischen Hauptstädte. 

Punkt 5: Die ersten beiden Punkte zeigen ja schon wie Grafikverliebt du bist aber wen interessiert das ob dir das Wasser gefällt oder nicht -.-

Quests ja die sind Einheitsbrei.. das Sie aber auch durchaus mit Toneinlagen versehen sind anfangs sogar mit einem schicken Video scheinst du völlig auszublenden? Das es Rissinvasionen gibt und PVP zur Abwechslung(open PVP kommt ja nun auch) vergisst du auch komplett. Questen interessiert evt. 30 % aller Spieler der Rest rusht durch.

Frakionen: Was wohl das 2 ganz gut für pvp wären -.- 

Weist du über was ich mich noch mehr aufrege? über ignorate Leute wie du! Die zuviel Zeit haben zu zocken und sich iwann darüber beschweren das ein Entwicklerstudio den Leuten die weniger Zeit haben (aus Gründen wie Family, Beruf andere Hobbys) es ermöglicht auch alles zusehen. Solche Leute gehen mir gehörig gegen den Strich! Son bescheuertes Ego geschwachefel... 

Dann beschwerst du dich noch darüber das es möglich ist Kostenlos den Server zu wechseln um mit seinen Freunden/Bekannten zu spielen ode von einem leeren Server zu traden ohne 20,- Euro bezahlen zu müssen, ja das ist tatsächlich ein Skandal -.- 

Zitat von dir " Der echte MMO Spieler, liebt die Herausforderung und ist auch bereit Zeit zu investieren. Das Spiel selbst sollte schlüssig und Stimmig sein. Der Hintergrund einer Rasse oder Fraktion sollte sich nicht nur anhand von Questtexten im Spiel wieder spielgeln und die Comunity selbst, sollte besser konroliert werden. " 

Natürlich darfst du das alles kritisieren denn du bist ja der echte MMO Spieler der Herausforderungen liebt und auch ganz viel Zeit hat. Alle anderen sollen sich mal schön hinten anstellen oder Familie verlassen oder einfach den Job wechseln oder auch aufgeben damit sie auch son echter MMO Spieler werden wie du. Am besten geben dir die Entwickler einen Ranger Hut und eine PENG PENG damit kannst du dann auch direkt die Comunity kontrollieren. 

Zum Thema Rift hat es nicht geschafft.... Nur weil es deinen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird, brauchst du son bekloppten Bildzeitungsüberschrift nich wählen damit die Leute hier rein schaun.


----------



## Anvy (6. September 2011)

Gohaar schrieb:


> P.S. Ich hoffe das nie wieder ein MMO Entwickler auf die Idee kommt, den Spielern wöchentlich die Möglichkeit zu geben, eine Char KOSTENLOS auf einen anderen Server zu transen!!!



Solche Aussagen ekeln mich an... Warum soll immer alles kosten? Ist gut, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe kostenlos zu transen, wenn ich merke, dass auf dem Server nichts los. Ein Spiel lebt von seinen Spieler und nicht diese mit unnötigen Kosten zu vergraulen. -.-




Raaandy schrieb:


> Punkt 1 und 2 sind Geschmackssache dem einen gefallen Sie dem anderen nicht.
> 
> Punkt 3 nein mir nicht.
> 
> ...



sign!


----------



## wronny (6. September 2011)

> Woher bezieht Ihr macher eigentlich permanent Eure Informationen, anhand derer Ihr Veränderungen im Spiel vor nehmt? Sind es die Foren? Umfragen im Spiel gibt es ja keine.



Danke, dass mal jemand diesen "Mangel" aufgreift. Ein Feature, wie Umfragen im Spiel, würde so machen MMO richtig gut tun.


----------



## La Saint (6. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> La schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Entweder gab es ein neues Feature, das so bisher nicht existierte, oder man hat ein schon bekanntes Feature genommen und es perfektioniert. Als Beispiel sei hier mal Aion genannt. Dessen Alleinstellungsmerkmale sind: die Flügel der Chars, die noch nie dargewesene Vielfalt und die hervorragende Optik bei der Charakterdarstellung, funktionierende Massenschlachten mit 100 vs 100 im PvP.
> ...



Seltsam, du zitierst mich immer haarscharf daneben und antwortest auf etwas, was ich garnicht gesagt habe. 

1) Ich schrieb "bekannte Features genommen und perfektioniert". Klar gab es auch vor Aion Flügel. In low-level F2P- und Browsergames. In Aion wurden die Flügel erstmals als relevantes Spielelement eingebaut. 

2) Dann nenn mir mal ein deutlich früherers Spiel mit noch umfangreicherer Charaktergestaltung. Und vor allem, wie das mit 640 x 480 ausgesehen hat. Ich habe "Charakterdarstellung" geschrieben. Das schließt die Gestaltung des Chars zwar mit ein, umfaßt aber deutlich mehr. Zum Beispiel Design, Gestaltung und Vielfalt der Rüstungsteile. Die Möglichkeit mittels Farbe und Skins daran zu drehen. Das Vorhandensein von Fun-Gardrobe. Die Animation der Chars und der Gardrobe incl. Tänze, Emotions und Kampf. Und was die Charaktererstellung betrifft. In welchem anderen deutlich älteren Spiel kann man neben Nase-, Augen- und Ohrengröße noch 3 Dutzend andere Parameter per Schieberegler individuell einstellen und zwischen 128 Augenfarben und 32 Frisuren wählen? Pro Rasse und Klasse?

3) Klar sind PvP-Schlachten mit 100 Mann nix neues. Die gab schon bei den textbasierten MUDs. Das Zauberwort hier heißt "funktionierend". Das letzte Spiel, das epischen Massenschlachten ankündigte, war AoC. Man fabulierte im Vorfeld von ein paar Hundert gegen ein paar Hundert. Bei Release waren es dann die von Alterac gewohnten 40 vs 40. Anschließend muß man es Patch für Patch auf ca. 20 vs 20 downgraden, damit die "Schlachten" überhaupt spielbar waren. Nach vorheriger Anmeldung übrigens, damit Funcom Serverkapazitäten freischalten konnte. Wobei nur Leute mit Highend-Rechner in den Genuss einer Dia-Show kamen. Der Rest hatte Standbilder. Keine Ahnung wie das heute bei AoC ist, aber bei den damaligen Schlachten war ich life dabei. Bei Aion dagegen sind die paar Hundert gegen ein paar Hundert spielbar. Auch da war ich life dabei.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Anvy (6. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Danke, dass mal jemand diesen "Mangel" aufgreift. Ein Feature, wie Umfragen im Spiel, würde so machen MMO richtig gut tun.



RIFT hat eine Feedback-Funktion. Sehr positiv! Könnten andere sich ein Beispiel dran nehmen. ;D


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> Gut, mit deiner "der Weg ist das Ziel" Aussage kann ich leben. *Aber* dafür muss der Weg auch Spaß machen und nicht aus zich 08/15 Quests bestehen. Spannender Tiefgang, epische Geschichten und eine zeitgemäße Inszenierung, das sind die Dinge, die mein nächstes MMORPG braucht.



Ja, davon rede ich ja...


----------



## Lancegrim (6. September 2011)

La schrieb:


> Seltsam, du zitierst mich immer haarscharf daneben und antwortest auf etwas, was ich garnicht gesagt habe.
> 
> 1) Ich schrieb "bekannte Features genommen und perfektioniert". Klar gab es auch vor Aion Flügel. In low-level F2P- und Browsergames. In Aion wurden die Flügel erstmals als relevantes Spielelement eingebaut.
> 
> ...




Uhm also City of Heroes ist weder ein F2P Titel, noch ein Browsergame und das hatte Flügel als Spielelement. Damit sind die Chars geflogen.

Und eine detaillierte Charakter erstellung sowie Darstellung bot Eq2 und das kam deutlich vor Aion. Dort waren die Animationen genial, und die Charaktererstellung ging von Nasenhöhe, breite, Winkel über Wangenknochenhöhe Größe ect ect ect.

Und funktionierende Massenschlachten gab es in DAoC zur Genüge, wenn ich da an die Relikte Raids denke, wo teilweise 400 Spieler sich gekloppt haben. Klar hats gelaggt aber im großen und ganzen hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Orgoron (6. September 2011)

Thejojy schrieb:


> kaum im Spiel wurde ich von der Klassenmechanik des Schurken (leider!!!) wieder auf WoW zurückgeworfen: "Halt, Moment... war der Werbeslogan nicht "We are not in Azaroth anymore."?". Ja, das war der Slogan. Nur warum erinnert mich der Schurke dann so verdammt noch mal an den WoW Schurken? gibt es nicht genügend Möglichkeiten eine klasse zu designen, von wegen Kampfsystem, wie die Attacken aufeinander aufbauen? Warum benutzt mein Schurke wieder Kontrapunkte? Mal ganz ehrlich... Damit zwingt TIRON uns Schurken einen Vergleich mit BLIZZARD auf.
> Doch genug zum Schneesturm Vergleich.
> 
> 
> ...



Nach den vielen verrissen hier möchte ich doch noch mal ne Lanze für Rift brechen.

Sicher ist es schade das Leute die am anfang viel Geld für das Spiel investiert haben die Betatester waren aber das war in WoW auch so, nur warn damals MMO´s so neu das es keinen gekratzt hat. Vieles ist schon gefixt.

Ich hab bis jetzt auf Lvl 30 gelevelt und bin dabei nicht einmal von den Rissen nennenswert behindert worden, sollte sicher nicht so sein aber die Leute wollen es so bzw. sind die Lvlgebiete irgendwann einfach nicht mehr so voll obwohl da gegenüber WoW im Moment das reinste gerammel ist ^^. Lvl 50 Chars sind in den Startgebieten auch nicht mehr die wollten sicher Sammelberufe nachskillen.

Auch war von Anfang an klar das Trion das MMO nicht neuer erfinden wird "We are not in Azaroth anymore." damit hat Trion in meinen Augen dummerweise diesen ganzen WoW vergleich von anfang an provoziert obwohl das in Amiland nix Ehrenrühriges ist die haben da andere Ansichten dazu wie wir.

Zu den ganzen kleinen Sache die hier genannt worden.

Ich stell mir das so vor....

Die Leute bei Trion sitzen an ihren Plätzen und arbeiten am Spiel, plötzlich kommt ein unscheinbarer Mann im grauen Anzug herein. "Na wie läufts " ? . Der Leaddesigner spring auf und sagt "Eigentlich ganz gut aber wir müssten ein paar Gebiete noch etwas ausschmücken ein paar mehr NPC für die Städte und die Häuser müssen wir innen auch noch machen. Der Mann im grauen Anzug "Also in meinen Augen sieht das schon sehr gut aus die NPC reichen erstmal , Gebiete sehn auch ganz O.K. aus macht die Häuser mit Türen zu sonst ist morgen die Tür hier zu". "Wenn ihr es schaft mit dem Spiel eine Million Abonnenten zu halten reden wir über alles weitere"

Mein Fazit:
Wer das Spiel mal testen will solls einfach mal anzocken und dem Game eine Chance geben, mal einen Monat das Game mit den drei Buchstaben nicht zu spielen oder einfach mal Rift anzutesten kostet nur noch ein paar Kröten. Ob es für mich das richtige ist weiss ich auch noch nicht aber in meinen Augen hat es auf jeden Fall ne gute Comm verdient die ausreicht das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln.

P.S. Lasst euch nicht von "Reich der Feen" abschrecken die anderen Inis sehen besser aus


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2011)

Jungs, ihr redet aber am Thema vorbei. Es ist doch vollkommen Latte ob es dieses oder jenes Feature hier oder dort schon gab oder eben nicht. Fakt ist das Rift Fehler hat die den einen stören und den anderen halt nicht. Niemand versucht euch das Spiel madig zu machen. Es geht einfach darum Eindrücke zu vermitteln. Da so etwas immer vom persönlichen Empfinden abhängt ist eine Diskussion überflüssig. Der TE hat zuerst seine Eindrücke nach 4 Wochen geschildert und jetzt noch einmal abschließend nach 6 Monaten. Ich kann jedenfalls die Anfeindungen die hier stellenweise aufkommen nicht nachvollziehen. Auch wenn ich nicht in allen Punkten übereinstimme finde auch ich das Rift es leider nicht geschafft hat. Ein solides Spiel aber für mich ohne lange Zukunftsaussichten da zuviele Dinge einfach Spaßkiller sind. Und es ist auch nicht verwerflich diese Punkte anzusprechen. Der TE hat sich ja nicht hingestellt und getrollt "Rift kann gar nichts weil es Scheiße ist". Und Unwahrheiten hat er auch nicht erzählt. Im Endeffekt muss man sich eh immer selbst ein Bild machen. Jeder hat da sein ganz eigenes Empfinden. Trotzdem darf jeder seine Meinung äußern, auch wenn das manchen nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Lancegrim (6. September 2011)

Natürlich, ich Spiele Rift seid Release, ca, aber ich hab immernoch meinen Spaß. Ich gebe zu ab und an hab ich bischen Langeweile, aber dann find ich doch was, was mir wieder Spaß macht. Es ist nichts dabei was mich jetzt dazu bringt das Spiel schlecht zu finden.


----------



## stefan_rd2 (6. September 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, nur mal den text vom thread öffner überflogen und hab mir gedacht ich geb einfach mal meinen senf dazu 

irgendwie bezieht sich der großteil deiner kritik auf die grafik, die grafik ist GUT, für ein MMORPG, dass sie nicht perfekt ist, ist klar.
die animationen sind wirklich schlecht, aber das wissen wohl alle! und zum rest deiner kritik an der grafik find ich echt dass das i-tüpfelchen sind. der gesamteindruck der grafik macht einfach nen guten job.

und das "FAZIT" ganz am ende, dein kleiner rat an die entwickler die in zukunft gern wow vom thron stoßen würden:

1. öhm, also herausforderung gibts genug find ich, oder bin ich da der einzige? oO

2. stimmig: check, wieder meine meinung. die story hinter dem ganzen ist nicht revolutionär aber ganz intressant. und stimmig ist die welt allemal, wenn man sich n bissel reinversetzt 
    und zum thema storytelling, dann wirst wohl oder übel SWTOR spielen müssen, deren storytelling ist ja schön animiert usw, für die lesefaulen^^ wens intressiert liest sich auch die texte im spiel durch, wen nicht, naja der halt eben nicht^^

3. und über community kontrollieren muss ich ehrlich gesagt lachen^^ die community in nem  MMORPG ist wie n käfig voller affen die sich um ne banane streiten (nichts für ungut ^^), da hast ned viele chancen was zu kontrollieren!
    gibt immer leute die rumtrollen oder sonstwas, aber mich stört das mal nicht die bohne! kein mensch zwingt mich die zu beachten oder was mit denen zu machen.

wie gesagt, war zu faul alles durchzulesen, wollt nur mal mein senf abgeben^^


----------



## Orgoron (7. September 2011)

stefan_rd2 schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, nur mal den text vom thread öffner überflogen und hab mir gedacht ich geb einfach mal meinen senf dazu
> 
> irgendwie bezieht sich der großteil deiner kritik auf die grafik, die grafik ist GUT, für ein MMORPG, dass sie nicht perfekt ist, ist klar.
> die animationen sind wirklich schlecht, aber das wissen wohl alle! und zum rest deiner kritik an der grafik find ich echt dass das i-tüpfelchen sind. der gesamteindruck der grafik macht einfach nen guten job.
> ...



Zur Grafik: Wer die Haare in der Suppe mit dem Mikroskop sucht wird sie auch finden

zu 2. Story ist natürlich immer geschmackssache ich find es aber sogar besser wie in dem Spiel mit den drei Buchstaben, wenn man da nicht ganz andere Spiele gespielt hat und dazu noch 75 Romane gelesen weiss man gar nicht was die von einem wollen.
Hab glaub ich mal gelesen die Grundidee WoW zu machen war so ne spinnerei am Kaffeautomaten und das merkt man finde ich bei der Art die Story zu erzählen auch ^^


----------



## Starfros (7. September 2011)

zu 2. Story ist natürlich immer geschmackssache ich find es aber sogar besser wie in dem Spiel mit den drei Buchstaben, wenn man da nicht ganz andere Spiele gespielt hat und dazu noch 75 Romane gelesen weiss man gar nicht was die von einem wollen.
Hab glaub ich mal gelesen die Grundidee WoW zu machen war so ne spinnerei am Kaffeautomaten und das merkt man finde ich bei der Art die Story zu erzählen auch ^^
[/quote]

muss man zwingenderweise die Story eines MMO´s kennen und oder lesen?

Denn das spielprinzip ist die das man in der regel mit anderen Leuten in einer Inze geht dort ein paar bosse kloppt und sich den loot untereinander aufteilt ....ende :-))
Da jukt mich nix mit Story lesen ;wissen;oder sonst was.


Was dem TE stört sind in meinen Augen nur Sachen die neben dem Eigentlichen Spiel (sprich Raiden ,mechanik der Chars und der Bosse) sich befinden. Dies madig zu machen finde ich schon ein bisschen lächerlich. 
Aber Er schrieb ja auch das es SEINE MEINUNG ist. Nun gut sei es drum


----------



## panash (7. September 2011)

Habe nach vielen Jahren WoW, das gleiche Gefühl der Langeweile erfahren wie es hier schon oft beschrieben wurde. Also wechselte ich vor ca. 5 Monaten zu Rift. Anfangs war ich begeistert und die Ähnlichkeit zu WoW hat mich nicht im geringsten gestört. Erfrischend neu die Grafik und überhaupt war der erste Eindruck sehr positiv. Wie auch in WoW wählte ich als Hauptchar einen Schurken und war ohne viel Übung relativ flott im Kampfgeschehen. Die Spielmechanik gefällt mir gut außer das mir dem Level entsprechende Gegner zu leicht vorkommen. Die Quests sind ähnlich aufgebaut und machen mal mehr und mal weniger Laune. Spiele lange nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher so das ich mir auch mit dem Leveln eher Zeit lasse. Um so genauer schaue ich mir das Spiel an und komme zu folgendem Fazit. Im Grunde hat Rift außer der Grafik absolut nichts wirklich neues zu bieten, und bei genauerer Betrachtung vermisse ich sogar einiges was mir bisher in meiner Wow Zeit so nicht wichtig war. Zum Beispiel wirken viele NPC´s in Rift einfach seelenlos was sich mit der Zeit immer mehr auf die Spielatmosphäre auswirkt. Das geht soweit das mir das ganze Spiel irgendwie unverbindlich vorkommt und ich zu meinem Char keine richtige Verbindung aufbauen kann. Mitspieler erkennen sich oft als alte WoW Kenner und fragen mich immer öfters ob ich nicht wieder Lust auf eine Runde Naxx oder ICC habe. Dazu fällt mir nur ein Wort ein, Heimweh. Heimweh nach Ironforge, Goldshire und Stormwind. Ich habe heute meinen Account bei Wow reaktiviert und freue mich wie ein Schneekönig. Rift werde ich noch etwas weiterspielen und sicher im Auge behalten, aber an WoW kommt es noch nicht ran.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich Spiele Rift seid Release, ca, aber ich hab immernoch meinen Spaß. Ich gebe zu ab und an hab ich bischen Langeweile, aber dann find ich doch was, was mir wieder Spaß macht. Es ist nichts dabei was mich jetzt dazu bringt das Spiel schlecht zu finden.



jep ich spiele auch seit anfang an und macht immer noch spass. meine 6 jahre WoW vorher vermisse ich gar nicht


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. September 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> RIFT hat eine Feedback-Funktion. Sehr positiv! Könnten andere sich ein Beispiel dran nehmen. ;D


Da kommt MAN nur ran, wenn man Spaß am Spiel hat ...


----------



## Anvy (8. September 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Da kommt MAN nur ran, wenn man Spaß am Spiel hat ...



So sollte es auch sein. Eine Feedback-Funktion sollte für Spieler sein, die Interesse am Spiel haben. Es bringt nichts wenn irgendwelche WoW-Anpreiser oder andere Leute, ein Feedback zu einem Spiel geben, wenn sie gar kein Interesse dafür haben. 

BTT:
Wie andere hier: ich vermisse WoW in keinster Weiße, seitdem ich gesehen habe, dass man auch anders kann (vor allem Support ). Hingegen PvP aus GW1 schon irgendwie. D:


----------



## Orgoron (8. September 2011)

Sagen wir mal so, der große Vorteil von WoW war halt das Spiel sollte eigentlich nur so ein Bonusgame für Warcraft Fans sein.

Da hat nie jemand nach Releaseterminen gefragt oder so genau hingeguckt was die Entwickler da überhaupt treiben, und herausgekommen ist ein wirklich sehr detailverliebtes und sicher auch geniales Spiel.

Und von diesem alten Abglanz lebt das Spiel noch heute.

Rift wirkt da eher ein bischen künstlich aufgesetzt Trion sollte es halt noch schaffen da einfach ein bischen mehr Lockerheit reinzubringen aber es ist schon klar bei den Vorzeichen war da auch sicher irgendwo eine gewisse Verkrampftheit weil alle MMO`s ausser eben das eine schon wegen kleinigkeiten von der Comm abgestraft wurden.

Wo sich halt hier wieder die Frage stellt: Sind echte MMO´s überhaupt Massentauglich ?


----------



## Slaargh (8. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, der große Vorteil von WoW war halt das Spiel sollte eigentlich nur so ein Bonusgame für Warcraft Fans sein.
> 
> Da hat nie jemand nach Releaseterminen gefragt oder so genau hingeguckt was die Entwickler da überhaupt treiben, und herausgekommen ist ein wirklich sehr detailverliebtes und sicher auch geniales Spiel.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so einen Unsinn lese rollen sich mir die Nägel auf.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (8. September 2011)

zum thema.

Trion lernt sehr wohl, den bei dem mom Event wechseln auch die täglichen Quests, heute z.b. eine neue ... Seekapenrennen xD

sehr lustig


----------



## DrDiode (9. September 2011)

@TE und die MMORPG Gemeinde! Ich denke was viele suchen ist die Faszination des Rollenspiels was WOW geboten hat. Eingefleischte Rollenspieler werden jetzt sagen, dass es davor auch schon gute Online Rollenspiele gab, welche aber leider nicht genug "Online Gesellschaftsfähig" gemacht wurden. Blizzard hat ein Spiel entwickelt was wirklich sehr gut ist und mich persönlich für gute 3 Jahre am laufen gehalten hat. Jetzt sucht man aber nach einem vergleichbar besserem Spiel, was bei den meisten Spieleentwicklern scheitert, siehe Warhammer (der fail schlechthin), Aion (ist zu sehr für den asiatischen Markt ausgelegt) und mit free to play bekomme ich vornherein nur die hälfte was ein gutes Rollenspiel bieten soll. 
In was ich noch inovative Elemente sehe ist Age of Conan und Herr der Ringe Online. Hab ich alle mal getestet, aber mir ist einfach die zeit zu schade, die man in ein Rollenspiel investieren muss, um es wirklich ausgiebig zu beherrschen. Ich denke man muss da von einem Zeitraum bis zu 3 Jahren ausgehen (natürlich nicht Echtzeitspielzeit). 
Würde dir empfehlen...mach mal ne Pause. schau aus dem Fenster oder geh mal ein wenig raus und warte auf Diablo 3 ;-). Oder zock mal ein paar gute Ego-Shooter. Demnächst von ID und Bedeshda Softworks "Rage", dann noch "Battlefield 3" und demnächst der Hammer schlechthin "Elder Scrolls 5". Was will man mehr... genug stuff für dieses Jahr und die Spielzeit ist nicht so extrem lang. 
TE du wirst dich eine Weile gedulden müssen (bis Blizzard nen zweites WOW entwickelt) oder einfach mal nen Abstand zum Computer gewinnen. 

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2011)

> Ich denke die Comunity selbst ist der Untergang aller MMOS. Man beobachtet es im Spiel und auch in den Foren. Das &#8222;ICH" denken nimmt überhand und der Umgang der Spieler miteinander wird immer schlimmer. Es wird sich nicht nur in den Foren gegenseitig an die Kehle gegangen, sondern auch in den Ingame Chats. Andere Meinungen oder Einstellungen werden mit aller Kraft bekämpft oder geflament. Eine gemeinsame Diskussion ist nicht mehr möglich. Spieler wollen keine Zeit mehr investieren, sondern alles jetzt und sofort und Spieler wollen auch nicht lernen, sondern wollen das alles von alleine perfekt funktioniert. Spielmechaniken werden umgangen, Services werden im Internet gekauft um ja selbst keinen Finger krum zu machen. Die Gruppe der Flamer, Nörgler und Motzköpfe ist sicherlich nicht die Größte, trotzdem vermiest sie dem normalen Spieler zusehends das Spielerlebnis. Wer in BGs dauernd verliert weil andere weder ihre Klassen beherschen noch bereit sind den Sin eines Bgs um zu setzen ist irgendwann gefrustet und verliert die Lust. Das selbe gilt für die Informationssuche in den Foren usw. Ein ganz kleiner Teil von Menschen ist seit ein paar Jahren dabei das MMO Genre zu zerlegen. Früher waren MMO Spieler, Menschen die in die Geschichte des Spiels eingetaucht sind und Monate damit verbracht haben den Char zu entwickeln. Heute muss ein Char in maximal 2 Wochen auf max. Level sein, alles an Ausrüßtung besitzen, jeden umkloppen und Geld bis zum Umfallen in der Taschen haben.
> Diese Entwicklung haben wir im übrigen Blizzard zu verdanken. Nicht MMO Spieler in ein MMO zu locken, war ein wirtschaftlicher Genie Streich, leider mit der Folge, das die Comunity sich selbst abschaft. Ernste Spieler verlieren das interesse an den Games und die Flamer, weiner, Goldkäufer und Cheater wechseln eh alle paar Monate das Spiel.



Ich denke mal in seiner damaligen Analyse hat es der TE schon in Genialer weise auf den Punkt gebracht. Rift ist schon jetzt ein sprachloses Spiel dafür hat WoW Jahre gebraucht.

Es geht nur um Effizienz und alles muss IMBA sein, da wird sich über das Aussehen von Waffen und so beschwert (als WoW in dem Status war, war ein Bogen ein Holzknüppel mit ner Sehne ). Der Char muss auf Lvl 10 schon alles können imba aussehen und 1 Mio Platin auf dem Konto haben, wie will man da nochmal den eindruck der allmählichen Verbesserung eines Charakters bieten.

Ich will das ganze auch nicht groß beklagen, es ist halt so. Aber eben da liegen die Gründe.

P.S. Die zweite große Todsünde von Blizz war übrigens aus nem MMO nen E Sport zu machen.


----------



## Anvy (9. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Es geht nur um Effizienz und alles muss IMBA sein, da wird sich über das Aussehen von Waffen und so beschwert (als WoW in dem Status war, war ein Bogen ein Holzknüppel mit ner Sehne ). Der Char muss auf Lvl 10 schon alles können imba aussehen und 1 Mio Platin auf dem Konto haben, wie will man da nochmal den eindruck der allmählichen Verbesserung eines Charakters bieten.



Das alles hat man doch mittlerweile in WoW. Die Mobs sind in RIFT dagegen mehr als Anspruchsvoll. Alles pullen geht da definitiv nicht. Platin bekommt man auch nicht hinterhergeworfen. Das ist gut und so sollte ein Rollenspiel auch sein.


----------



## Sssar (9. September 2011)

Nach über 5 Jahren WoW erschien mir Rift als gute Alternative. Das Questsystem ist durchdacht und wohl mit das Beste auf dem Markt (jaja manche suchen gerne stundenlang nach einem Haufen Erde, ich seh halt gerne gleich wo das Ziel ist). Das Interface ist stimmig und durchdacht (HdRO oder Age of Conan müssten da dringend nachbessern). Alles in allem haben sie hier gut von anderen Spielen kopiert und umgesetzt. Eine gute Kopie favorisiere ich vor einem schlechten Original.
Im Allgemeinen finde ich es gut das viele neuen Spiele hier zB von WoW kopieren. Somit muss man keine Anleitungen mehr studieren und kann intuitiv gleich loslegen.

Mit der Handlung und Story komme ich weniger zurecht. Hier würde ein Buch helfen, das die Hintergrundgeschichte erklärt. Nein ich meine nicht die ganzen Ingame-Häppchen. Ich bevorzuge echtes Papier zwischen meinen Händen, oder wenigstens nen EReader. Ein PC-Bildschirm eignet sich nicht um ein Buch zu lesen.

Rift hat eine grosse Stärke: man kann mit jeder Hauptklasse jeden Bereich abdecken (Tank, Heiler, DD). Genau das ist aber auch ein Nachteil. Hat man 4 Chars gelevelt, so ist man an sich durch die Levelphase durch. Dann ist nur noch das Endgame interessant und da ich nach WoW keine Lust auf eine GIlde habe (muss die traumatischen Erfahrungen mit meiner letzten WoW Gilde erst noch verarbeiten) fehlt mir einfach die Motivation noch viel in Rift zu machen.

Interessant war dafür das Handwerkssystem, nachdem ich 1 1/2 Chars gelevelt hatte, konnte ich damit schon 3 Hauptberufe bis auf 300 bringen und musste kaum Materialien dazu kaufen (beide Chars hatten alle 3 Sammelberufe). Das hatte ich vorher so noch nicht erlebt. Hatte ich alles in den Levelphasen gesammelt.

Weshalb Rift nie ein Ersatz für WoW werden wird, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Sind wohl mehrere Gründe, obengenannte und sicher noch weitere. Rift macht vieles richtig, aber der Funke will nicht so recht überspringen. Persönlich hoffe ich auf SW:TOR, das wird aber noch bis Ende des Jahres auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Spassut (9. September 2011)

> zu 2. Story ist natürlich immer geschmackssache ich find es aber sogar besser wie in dem Spiel mit den drei Buchstaben, wenn man da nicht ganz andere Spiele gespielt hat und dazu noch 75 Romane gelesen weiss man gar nicht was die von einem wollen.
> Hab glaub ich mal gelesen die Grundidee WoW zu machen war so ne spinnerei am Kaffeautomaten und das merkt man finde ich bei der Art die Story zu erzählen auch ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Leute wie du sollten Diablo und co spielen aber kein MMMORPG!!!


----------



## Neneko89 (10. September 2011)

Spassut schrieb:


> Leute wie du sollten Diablo und co spielen aber kein MMMORPG!!!



Weil ja auch jedes MMO "viel" mehr Story bietet wie jedes SP Spiel, neh?


----------



## Spassut (10. September 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Weil ja auch jedes MMO "viel" mehr Story bietet wie jedes SP Spiel, neh?



Das habe ich keinen einzigen Wort gesagt, aber wenn du es so auffasst kann ich nichts dafür.

Nur wer ein mmmoRPG auf das nötigste reduziert, und da stellt sie da Frage was das nötigste ist, wäre mit anderen Spielen doch viel bessser
ausgestattet.
Nur das was "damals" ein MMORPG ausgemacht hat in die Welt einzutauchen und was mit anderen Leuten zu erleben, die Atmosphäre aufzusaugen oder 
sich eigene Abenteuer auszudenken passiert heutzutage leider kaum noch. Schlimmer sogar noch. Um ein MMORPG mit allen Faccetten zu erleben
muss man heutzutage zwingend auf RP-Servern/Freeshards spielen. 

Und daran sind nicht die Entwickler schuld sondern zum größten Teil die verändernde Spielerschaft.


----------



## Mortass (10. September 2011)

Also ich habe das Spiel nicht so lange gespielt wie viele von euch sondern nur bis lvl 30, dann hatte ich genug.
Ich war wie viele von euch von WoW müde, alles hatte irgendwie seinen Spaß verloren, weshalb ich immer mal wieder neue, großteils F2P, MMOs getestet habe (Age of Conan, ROM, Hdro). 
Alle dieser Spiele hatten am Anfang nen bischen was, aber schon nach wenigen Tagen war das schon wieder vorbei und eine Spiel was mich nicht nach den ersten paar Stunden in seinen Bann zieht spiele ich auch erst garnicht weiter nach dem Motto "ich muss mich reinarbeiten".
Also auf der Suche nach Abwechslung machte ich einen RIFT Test. Und ich fand anfangs genau das was ich suchte: stimmige gebiete, bessere Charaktererstellung als bei WoW und ein tolles Klassensystem, welches mir immernoch sehr gut gefällt.
In WoW war ich nie ein Hardcore-Raider, zu WOTLK den Lich King legen war da mein größter Wurf, ich war mehr der PVP Spieler, vor allem seit CATA. Aber die meiste Zeit verbrachte ich mit Twinken, als ich aufgehört habe, hatte ich sechs 85er. Was ich damit sagen will sind halt das meine Hauptkriterien dem PVP und der Rassen, Klassen Vielfalt und abwechslungsreichem Questen gilt.
Und nach der Anfangseuphorie wurde ich hier stark enttäuscht, die Völker sind für mich alle zu abwechslungslos, alle eigentlich stark menschlich. Und für jede Fraktion nur ein Startgebiet finde ich eine Frechheit. Und das geht später grade so weiter. Bei WoW hat man in jedem Levelbereich die zwischen mindestens 2-3 Gebieten. Bei Rift ist man so gut wie immer an eines grade gebunden. Und ich finde in der Landschaftsgestalltung zu wenig Abwechslung, ich denke hier hat man sich zu Gunsten einer authentischen Umgebung gegen zu starke Kontraste entschieden was ich schade finde. Ja zu den Hauptstädten wurde schon alles gesagt. Die Inis haben mir noch am besten gefallen, die sind alle recht nett, aber die BGs finde ich sind zu wenige und zu nah an WoW.
Das einzige was mir immernoch gefällt ist das Klassensystem, das ist klever und macht Spaß, vorallem nachdem in WoW die Tallentbäume inzwischen Bonsais sind und man hier lange nicht so viel experimentieren kann wie in Rift.


Schade um das Geld das ich in das Spiel verlocht habe.


----------



## Cold Play (10. September 2011)

einfach mal kurz mein fazit zu rift...

es ist ein 0815 mmo .... und nein das muss nicht schlecht sein. ich habe auch nicht viel gespielt muss ich sagen, aber rift hätte einen festen platz im mmo universum verdient.

ich habe mich damals tierisch gefreut und konnte es kaum erwarten zu spielen.

es hat spaß gemacht weil es von den klassen mal was ganz anderes war und überhaupt die welt eine neue ist. warum habe ich aufgehört? ... ich habe zügig drauf hingearbeitet die hauptstadt zu sehen (bin nicht einfach hingeritten bzw gelaufen, nein ich habe mich quasi rein gequestet) und zack meine freude war verpufft... ich war so tierisch enttäuscht von der so genannten hauptstadt meridian das mir sämtliche lust aufs weiterspielen genommen wurde. es war so lieblos gestaltet unbedacht besiedelt und mal ganz ehrlich... was war dadran eine stadt?

für mich hat sich das projekt rift verabschiedet. ich warte jetzt auf tera denn die zielfunktion die reizt mich doch sehr. dennoch wünsche ich allen viel erfolg und spaß mit dem spiel... wer es nicht kennt, ladet euch das spiel runter, holt euch einen trail key und schaut ob es etwas für euch ist.

mfg


----------



## Orgoron (10. September 2011)

Cold schrieb:


> ich habe zügig drauf hingearbeitet die hauptstadt zu sehen (bin nicht einfach hingeritten bzw gelaufen, nein ich habe mich quasi rein gequestet) und zack meine freude war verpufft... ich war so tierisch enttäuscht von der so genannten hauptstadt meridian das mir sämtliche lust aufs weiterspielen genommen wurde. es war so lieblos gestaltet unbedacht besiedelt und mal ganz ehrlich... was war dadran eine stadt?








Raaandy schrieb:


> Punkt 4 du hast die Story wohl überrhaupt nicht verstanden! Telera wurde überrant von den Drachen daraufhin is so ziemlich alles im Ar%$§&§ die Leute die das überletbt haben flüchten nun in die provisorischen Hauptstädte.


----------



## Cold Play (10. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Punkt 4 du hast die Story wohl überrhaupt nicht verstanden! Telera wurde überrant von den Drachen daraufhin is so ziemlich alles im Ar%$§&§ die Leute die das überletbt haben flüchten nun in die provisorischen Hauptstädte.



... man reist am anfang zurück in der zeit um die leute zu warnen... wer aufmerksam liest und zuhört, dem wäre das nicht entgangen


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. September 2011)

So ähnlich sahs bei mir auch aus. Aber gib nicht den Programmieren die Schuld für schlechte Animationen und Grafik! Das sind die Designer und die bauen auch die Animationen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (11. September 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> So ähnlich sahs bei mir auch aus. Aber gib nicht den Programmieren die Schuld für schlechte Animationen und Grafik! Das sind die Designer und die bauen auch die Animationen.



ich finde die grafik toll. genauso wie die animationen. die rifts sind total hübsch.


----------



## Slaargh (11. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich finde die grafik toll. genauso wie die animationen. die rifts sind total hübsch.



In Sachen Grafik schließe ich mich zum Teil deiner Meinung an. Ich finde die Welt gut gestaltet, obwohl auch das vom jeweiligen Gebiet abhängt. Bei den Charakteren muss man viel Zeit investieren bis etwas ansehnliches dabei rauskommt. Ein wenig mehr Auswahl wäre gut gewesen. In Sachen Charaktererstellung verweise ich gerne auf Aion. Das Charaktermenü dort ist meiner Meinung nach eines der gelungensten. Aber die Animationen der Chars gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Vorallem die der Bahmi lassen wirklich zu wünschen übrig. Aber da hat halt jeder seinen ganz eigenen Geschmack. Auch die Animationen der Reittiere finde ich ziemlich mies. Ebenso nervt die Reittiergeschwindigkeit der "kleinen" Mounts am Anfang. Man schläft beim Reiten ein. Ich finde es eh überholt das man zuerst ein schleichend-lahmes Reittier benutzen muss bis man auf der Maximalstufe dann das schnelle oder schnellste Mount kaufen kann. Das ist so eine Mmo-Regel an der man Heute nicht mehr unbedingt festhalten muss, wie ich finde.


----------



## zoizz (11. September 2011)

Gerade die Reitanimation der "normalen" Pferde habe ich heute wieder bewundet: einfach nur Hammer, wie geschmeidig und warm das wirkt.
Und das mit dem langsamen Reiteinstieg finde ich auch ok, man steigt ja als Reitanfänger auch nicht gleich auf ein rassiges Vollblut, sondern eher auf das kleine Shetlandpony ^^


----------



## Orgoron (11. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Gerade die Reitanimation der "normalen" Pferde habe ich heute wieder bewundet: einfach nur Hammer, wie geschmeidig und warm das wirkt.
> Und das mit dem langsamen Reiteinstieg finde ich auch ok, man steigt ja als Reitanfänger auch nicht gleich auf ein rassiges Vollblut, sondern eher auf das kleine Shetlandpony ^^



Ich finde auch die Animation der Pferde z.B. ist wirklich lebensecht nicht alles ist sicher gelungen aber auch in dem grossen Spiel sind viele Sachen auch einfach nur grottig.

Im grunde möchte ist sagen Rift vs. WoW 50 : 50 (über Geschmack kann man immer Streiten)

Aber um mal den Reallife vergleich heranzuziehen.

Man heiratet eine hübsche Frau hat 2 Kinder baut ein Häuschen.

Jetzt rennt einem ne andere genauso hübsche Frau über den Weg.

Sicher der Reiz des neuen ist da aber da sind noch das Haus und die Kinder..............


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (12. September 2011)

Nur sind deine Kinder und dein Haus nicht nach jedem Contentpatch wertlos, nicht jeder hat die gleichen Kinder und das gleiche Haus wie du, nicht jeder schafft es in 2-3 Wochen ein komplettes Haus mit Kindern und Frau zu haben so wie du. Zwar geht das in WoW, aber naja wer auf veraltete Billighäuser steht steht muss das wohl selber wissen.


----------



## Starfros (12. September 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ebenso nervt die Reittiergeschwindigkeit der "kleinen" Mounts am Anfang. Man schläft beim Reiten ein. Ich finde es eh überholt das man zuerst ein schleichend-lahmes Reittier benutzen muss bis man auf der Maximalstufe dann das schnelle oder schnellste Mount kaufen kann. Das ist so eine Mmo-Regel an der man Heute nicht mehr unbedingt festhalten muss, wie ich finde.




So ist es doch auch bei z.b. WoW , Aion und Co. kann ich nicht sagen.
Ob es überholt ist , sei mal dahin gestellt.Ich finde es ok , wenn nicht sogar normal.
Im echten leben hast ja auch ein Rad zum Anfang dann ein Mofa dann ein Auto.

Man hat erst ein 60% schnelles Tier dann die nachfolgenden stufen.

Ich bin lieber mit einem 60% Schnelles Reittier unterwegs als das ich die strecke wo hin ich will zu Fuß laufe


----------



## Starfros (12. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Animation der Pferde z.B. ist wirklich lebensecht nicht alles ist sicher gelungen aber auch in dem grossen Spiel sind viele Sachen auch einfach nur grottig.
> 
> Im grunde möchte ist sagen Rift vs. WoW 50 : 50 (über Geschmack kann man immer Streiten)
> 
> ...



... die du bei der neuen Flamme auch hast oder machen kannst wenn noch nicht Implementiert.
Und der Vorteil ist wenn du beides ohne wissen von beiden pflegst ,hast immer was anderes aufm Schreibtisch sitzen


----------



## Kaldreth (13. September 2011)

Hm also ich hab es jetzt zum 3. Mal wieder angefangen und ich finde so langsam macht das Spiel sich!

ich weiß selber, dass ich ziemlich schnell langeweile im Endgame haben werde, weil ich mehr wert auf das lvln an sich lege, aber zur Zeit macht es mir wirklich Spaß, was wohl vor allem daran liegt, dass ich fast ausschließlich Instanzen spiele. Die 08/15 Quests machen mir wirklich keinen Spaß und sind die reinste Qual!


----------



## Wamboland (13. September 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm also ich hab es jetzt zum 3. Mal wieder angefangen und ich finde so langsam macht das Spiel sich!
> 
> ich weiß selber, dass ich ziemlich schnell langeweile im Endgame haben werde, weil ich mehr wert auf das lvln an sich lege, aber zur Zeit macht es mir wirklich Spaß, was wohl vor allem daran liegt, dass ich fast ausschließlich Instanzen spiele. Die 08/15 Quests machen mir wirklich keinen Spaß und sind die reinste Qual!



Ich spiele derzeit einen Twink ohne Questen, also nur Mob Grind und Instanzen. Geht viel schneller ^^

Na ja, im Endgame gibt es halt "nur" Raids oder Instanzen, wem das nicht liegt der ist bei Rift derzeit einfach nicht so gut aufgehoben. Das Ebenen-Einstimmungssystem wird da evtl. ein bisschen was verändern weil sich auch nach 50 noch was am Charakter tut, aber viel ist das ja nicht. 

Ich bin zufrieden, weil ich z.b. WoW nur bis Stufe 26 geschafft hatte damals zum Release und es mir dann zu blöd wurde. Rift macht mir einfach Spaß, auch das Raiden. Hab aber auch eine nette Gilde mit der wir gut vorrankommen (immerhin 1. Hammerhall Boss down).


----------



## Rolandos (13. September 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Zum rumtrollen:
> 
> bei mir hat das Spiel netmal die beta überlebt, (lvl 16 und ich habs weggeschmissn)
> 
> Wollt nur mal schauen wie weit es rift geschafft hat, wie Aion ein spiel was ok ist, aber noch lange nicht gut, kleine sachen woraufs ankommt...



Du Looser 	Level 16 tz tz, hast du aber lange gebraucht um festzustellen das Rift nichts taugt, nur Makulatur ist. Mit lvl 14 war bei mir schluß


----------

